# Konoha Country Club Convo #1: Herzlich Willkommen!



## Raiden (Aug 9, 2015)

> Use this for banter, off- and on-topic chit-chat, socializing and moderate spamming. This is a place to play and mess around a little. And beware – you may or may not be modfucked in there. (Huehue)


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 9, 2015)

First          !


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 9, 2015)

I thought this was supposed to be a more mature forum. 

First? really Dr? 

(this is no way a reflection of the fact that I may or may not be jealous that I didn't get first).


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2015)

Kikyo this is unrelated to your angry and unforgivable post but are you on your period


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 9, 2015)

I am in fact on my period Emu


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 9, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Kikyo this is unrelated to your angry and unforgivable post but are you on your period



I'm always on my period.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 9, 2015)

That's incredible, I hope you're doing your best to enjoy the freedom and beauty of womanly release and that the side effects are not too troublesome to bear 

I as a man will never get to experience this miracle of nature 

Only the increase of libido woman exhibit prior to it


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm, sadly, always anemic and need to eat iron rich foods.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello everyone and welcome! I'm so excited.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 10, 2015)

First page get


----------



## Garfield (Aug 10, 2015)

The naaamee 

Since when are country clubs in downtowns


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

The name says it all. Get your monocle and fancy kunai.


----------



## Undead (Aug 10, 2015)

Grand opening! Can I cut the ribbon?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> The name says it all. Get your monocle and fancy kunai.


b-plz I wearz dem binocles like a double-sir


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Aug 10, 2015)

>country club 

check ur privilege


----------



## baconbits (Aug 10, 2015)

I hope this area is a hit.  I think this is also a convo I can get into.


----------



## Demetrius (Aug 10, 2015)

I like this tag.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 10, 2015)

I give this section a year before it's the most popular section


----------



## Undead (Aug 10, 2015)

Malicious Friday said:


> I give this section a year before it's ignored


That's the spirit!


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

Just cut the ribbon, don't be distracted Paragon


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Heart-chan and I are going to tryhard this until the end of time!!!


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

>no one commenting on the superkawaii pic in my op

This is sad …


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2015)

Good job with the work you did on this ladies. Hopefully everything goes well and you have fun in the new section.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 10, 2015)

Mmm, real nice. Changing my post and shit


So does this count as the new Plaza?


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the well wishes! This is a brand new section. Plaza and Heath & Lifestyle Department (and the Japanese culture element of the Ryokan) have been sacrificed for it.


----------



## Undead (Aug 10, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> Just cut the ribbon, don't be distracted Paragon


KONOHA COUNTRYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY CLUBBBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Garfield (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitsune has a super kawaii avatar


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

Malicious Friday said:


> Mmm, real nice. Changing my post and shit
> 
> 
> So does this count as the new Plaza?



Not exactly the new Plaza, it's meant to be a new section.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm spying out your section Heart.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 10, 2015)

So, it has begun, huh? Hope it goes well.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> >no one commenting on the superkawaii pic in my op
> 
> This is sad ?



Speaking of super kawaii remember when you wore this super kawaii set? I think you should get something similar to coincide with the section evolution you have undergone.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

I concur on the NaruSaku set.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

LMAO
That's a horrible SasuSaku set
Well not exactly just that THEY GOT SASUKE ALL WRONG
Was I drunk when I wore it

Except

I don't drink

Ooooooo


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't remember you ever wearing that travesty of a set.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't see the problem with the set

Besides the bright colors
and text


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

No VS, it's … come on it's beautiful
Just Sasuke's hair is all wrong
That's the only thing

Wait lemme take another look


Oh man what was I on


*Edit.*
>NaruSaku

.
.
.


.
.
.

_R . I . P ._


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice  

The Plaza and H&L needed merging.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 10, 2015)

Malicious Friday said:


> I don't see the problem with the set
> 
> Besides the bright colors
> and text


It's a Narusaku set. That's what's wrong.


heartsutra said:


> No VS, it's … come on it's beautiful
> Just Sasuke's hair is all wrong
> That's the only thing
> 
> ...



And those wiskers were just someone fooling around in Paint with lines are something right?

The betrayal.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> It's a Narusaku set. That's what's wrong.
> 
> 
> And those wiskers were just someone fooling around in Paint with lines are something right?
> ...






:letgo


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

you thought that was sasuke?


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 10, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> :letgo



Maybe those late nights are starting to get to you.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't know what the problem is Heart-chan pulls off the NaruSaku look really well.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't even know where the rumor I disliked NaruSaku started
I just prefer SasuSaku
I have no qualms against NaruSaku

Not really

I am multishipp0rz






To the rescue


Sauce  Magical Girl WorkOut- By Hythe


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 10, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I don't know what the problem is Heart-chan pulls off the NaruSaku look really well.


She does, so it hurts even more.


heartsutra said:


> I don't even know where the rumor I disliked NaruSaku started
> I just prefer SasuSaku
> I have no qualms against NaruSaku
> 
> ...


The nature of shipping. People assume if you're for one, you're against another, though you did tell me you had no trouble with it before. I just didn't know you were this okay with it.

Much better.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Croissants are disgusting.


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 10, 2015)

Croissants are delicious


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Croissants are amazing.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Croissants were responsible for the Holocaust.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> chew them off?


                .


----------



## Malicious Friday (Aug 10, 2015)

I thought that was you


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Jagger said:


> .



Oh boy, time to settle into the stricter side of things. The rules for this section are going to be pretty strict about single-emote posts and the like (of course they're welcome in the convo threads and will be moved here). The section is supposed to be for srs discussion onry. I know it seems uptight at first but I hope you can understand. We're doing this to preserve the atmosphere of discussion and staying on topic. 

I blame croissants.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 10, 2015)

Where did all these people come from? 

Kawaiifu, I thought I told you it's immoral to utilize your harem for things like this. Trying to make your section look popular. Fo shame 



Kitsune said:


> Oh boy, time to settle into the stricter side of things. The rules for this section are going to be pretty strict about single-emote posts and the like (of course they're welcome in the convo threads and will be moved here). The section is supposed to be for srs discussion onry. I know it seems uptight at first but I hope you can understand. We're doing this to preserve the atmosphere of discussion and staying on topic.
> 
> I blame croissants.




Ahahha

hahaha

haaa...




I'm screwed


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm actually screwed too. Used to spamming, myself. Don't worry, I'll set a good example.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 10, 2015)

I pride myself on not spamming, but it seems da kawaiifu does not share that opinion.

Scared me off from the old H&L, she did.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Well, no one be scared. 

*Kitsune watches you intensely*


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Can this thread be my new home?


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 10, 2015)

Do you play nice?


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Never.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 10, 2015)

Then I'm sure you'll fit right in


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Krorypheus said:


> Can this thread be my new home?



Yes  Be a good boy.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

I made a promise, so I'll have to be.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Well, no one be scared.
> 
> *Kitsune watches you intensely*




Is Kitsune the senpai-sensei-sama who shall guide me on the path of life? Keeping me from straying from the right and just path?


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Uh, put your faith in Heart-chan. She's top-tier. I can be naughty.


----------



## Krory (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Uh, put your faith in Heart-chan. She's top-tier. I can be naughty.



sasuga


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 10, 2015)

konoha country club 
but, i like it


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 10, 2015)

Got here for the soft opening, but the grand opening happens while I'm at work. I'm a sad panda.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 10, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> Got here for the soft opening, but the grand opening happens while I'm at work. I'm a sad panda.



KIKI


----------



## kire (Aug 10, 2015)

YAY ITs OPEN!!
 

It looks good so far!


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> Got here for the soft opening, but the grand opening happens while I'm at work. I'm a sad panda.



Wrong 

You were the grand opening ceremony all along


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 10, 2015)

Satsuki said:


> KIKI



!
I keep forgetting your name change. lol 

I'm a happy panda now.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Oh boy, time to settle into the stricter side of things. The rules for this section are going to be pretty strict about single-emote posts and the like (of course they're welcome in the convo threads and will be moved here). The section is supposed to be for srs discussion onry. I know it seems uptight at first but I hope you can understand. We're doing this to preserve the atmosphere of discussion and staying on topic.
> 
> I blame croissants.


It's understandable and no problem about it, I'm sorry if I caused some issues.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

Adult topics for adults such as myself


----------



## baconbits (Aug 10, 2015)

Dat tag.  I admit I snickered a bit.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm here for your convo

like I am there for all convos


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> should I get into therapy
> 
> I feel like it might be cool but idk



wait do you mean as a patient or a doctor lol


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

I think she means as a patient.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

but dartg doesn't need therapy

the only weird thing about her is that she posts on narutoforums


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

Yeah, she needs it


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

The world culture isn't one that fosters mental health 

Many families are fester holes of negativity


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm damaged


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Yeah, she needs it



no forreal tho

she's p psychologically stable


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 10, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I'm damaged



you are completely psychologically normal


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

I hide it well


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> she's p psychologically stable



Teach me your secrets, Nighty.

JKing, I'm stable but it took me until I was like ten years older than you.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

I might be stable but I don't think its a good kind of stability if that parses


----------



## Jagger (Aug 10, 2015)

I've always percieved you as a normal teenager girl, psychologically speaking.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm maladjusted to the world around me

maybe that's less psychological in nature I guess


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

>maladjusted
>teenager

 Don't worry, you're doing it right.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 10, 2015)

self psychoanalysis is always the best thing to do


----------



## Asriel (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello my fellow quass-antz


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 10, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## Asriel (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you Kits! Glad to finally see this place being implemented!


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't really think you need any therapy, Nighty. I doubt anything you're doing is making it more than a nuisance or an inconvenience for you to live life.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 10, 2015)

People don't "need" therapy. People "want" therapy. Therapy isn't sitting in an office having some gestalt professor listen to your words, _therapy _is about feeling better: therapeutic. If you are not feeling well and seek to feel better, there are many types of therapy.

So if you _want_ therapy, then, naturally, you should seek it. Nothing more or less, really.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 10, 2015)

I don't like kawaii things


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2015)

New Section New Convo Thread


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2015)

I still don't support this section yet.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I'm maladjusted to the world around me
> 
> maybe that's less psychological in nature I guess



Depends on your environment but it has an impact on your psyche


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

is there a thing where you don't care about other things at all 



Mider T said:


> I still don't support this section yet.



vm me about it


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> I thought this was supposed to be a more mature forum.
> 
> First? really Dr?



top     laugh


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> is there a thing where you don't care about other things at all
> 
> 
> 
> vm me about it



Only if you care so little you can't muster the energy to do necessary or fulfilling things. If things you once enjoyed no longer do so, and you cannot sleep or sleep compulsively. 

The most typical symptoms of major depression 

But a general apathy towards the world isn't necessarily depression either.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> is there a thing where you don't care about other things at all


Apathy.


em senpai said:


> Only if you care so little you can't muster the energy to do necessary or fulfilling things. If things you once enjoyed no longer do so, and you cannot sleep or sleep compulsively.
> 
> The most typical symptoms of major depression
> 
> But a general apathy towards the world isn't necessarily depression either.


the key word here is _symptom. _Depression itself isn't actually apathy, it's more of a difficulty in expression. Difficulty means you're trying but failing. Actual apathy has no desire to express anything beyond something like logic or reason. It is all about concretion rather than the abstraction of expression.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Nothing you're saying is contradicting what I said but it's nitpicking. Apathy like every adjective in the english language has several meanings. Do you have a psychology degree?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes actually, I do. Why? 

The nitpicking is essential since in the field of psychology it's actually _important _to not misdiagnose someone based on symptoms, just like in the field of medicine.


----------



## David (Aug 11, 2015)

I think this section looks appealing.

Well done, Heartsultra and Kitsune (I think you're the ones mostly responsible for it?  Just let me know if not), and thanks.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Yes actually, I do. Why?
> 
> The nitpicking is essential since in the field of psychology it's actually _important _to not misdiagnose someone based on symptoms, just like in the field of medicine.



I didn't diagnose anything, I pointed out symptoms and you repeated them 

And psychiatric medicine is leaps and bounds more trial and error than  osteopathic medicine


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

We aim not to go through trial and error, either.

I'm just pointing out how when Nighty brought up whether apathy was a thing, you were quick to jump to depression by insisting it only exists when you have no energy or cannot find fulfillment (untrue; apathy is an outward expression to your environment. You, yourself, have no interest in satisfaction so you cannot try to be satisfied nor be dissatisfied -it's impossible to leave any impression which means it's off of the scale completely.) And irregular sleep patterns in diminish or excess.

You added three additional symptoms (lack of energy, lack of fulfillment, and sleep abnormality) which weren't strictly reported so that you could supposition _major_ depression as a likely candidate without asking for input first.

And by inferring major depression, you may as well be trying to diagnose with the criteria you listed.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

> Only if you care so little you can't muster the energy to do necessary or fulfilling things. If things you once enjoyed no longer do so, and you cannot sleep or sleep compulsively.


I think the problem is that you missed my proposition "only if" which is indeed a question


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Only if you care so little you can't muster the energy to do necessary or fulfilling things. If things you once enjoyed no longer do so, and you cannot sleep or sleep compulsively.





maybe


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

I took that as you saying that apathy doesn't exist unless (only if) you don't have the energy or find fulfillment, which I said previously wasn't true due to apathy being a non-value of expression, so fulfillment has no role in it. Though I understand where the general public may mistaken what they feel for apathy, clinically it's not the same.

And from there it just seemed like you took those points for granted to continue on further... So was that the intention then, to say you think it's major depression? Or were you just postulating aloud as a response?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

It was an attempt to delve deeper into 'not caring about anything' which is a vague and directionless feeling like anxiety that does ultimately have a root cause 

So I meant there is only a 'thing' for having apathy around the world around you when accompanied by (chronic)

-it getting to the point of interfering with daily life 
-irregular sleeping or eating habits 
-loss of interest
-anger and mood swings 

I don't assume sweet Night does have any of those things 

Those are just the textbook symptoms of major depression and even then I qualify that it may not even be that, just that it's what a person could call the 'thing' most acurately


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

> -it getting to the point of interfering with daily life
> -irregular sleeping or eating habits
> -loss of interest
> -anger and mood swings



sounds like me


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah okay Emiya. That explanation feels much better than your first, much more clinical. 

Yeah Nighty, if you suspect that it does indeed sound like you -you may wish to seek counseling or a psychiatrist if you're not adverse to using mood stabilizers or anti-depression/anxiety medication. If not, homeopathic treatment through alternative therapy may be up your alley. Honestly, I wouldn't even know where to begin with that...


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

>homeopathy

nty


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

I suspected that'd be your answer. It's actually well credited, documented, and certified through national health programs and organizations. Hospitals, urgent-care type clinics, and many other legitimate health-care agencies admit to its value.

However, if you would rather take more conventional treatment, then that is your choice. It's all six of one, half-dozen of another really.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

I think my main problem is that I don't engage with anything at the moment


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Nighty, how do you feel about yourself as a person?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

sometimes I feel average and sometimes I feel quite sub par


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Another convo to post in?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

I know right


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

You would like to contribute more (engage more) with others, but your feelings of inadequacy (feeling sub par) sometimes get in your way. Would that be a fair assessment?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> You would like to contribute more (engage more) with others, but your feelings of inadequacy (feeling sub par) sometimes get in your way. Would that be a fair assessment?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> You would like to contribute more (engage more) with others, but your feelings of inadequacy (feeling sub par) sometimes get in your way. Would that be a fair assessment?





kind of I guess


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Without getting into a long discussion over things, my best suggestion for you would be to not focus on these feelings.

Yes, I know, easier said than done. The more you try (not) to think about them, often the more prevalent they feel. Find something to distract your mind from feeling this way, use it as a means to socialize (like NF, as an example), and be you -don't let others control how you feel. _You_ are in control of how you feel, no one else; your feelings are not up to whims.

It takes a lot of practice and it won't be anything less than a bumpy road to travel, but you'll find that the more you just take that first step progressive step towards your goal while interacting rather than ruminating, you'll find it less and less harsh every time. Eventually, you'll hit your stride and it will come naturally.

Also a word of caution, be casual about it too. Don't rub yourself raw, don't be a bleeding heart. _Just have fun and relax._ People won't seriously scrutinize you if you in turn don't take things too seriously.

That is my advice for you at this point in time. Take that first step, no matter how worried you might be about it -and let events flow.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2015)

David said:


> I think this section looks appealing.
> 
> Well done, Heartsultra and Kitsune (I think you're the ones mostly responsible for it?  Just let me know if not), and thanks.



Who is Heartsultra?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

tfw you take the first step and always fail


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

I dunno

I think part of the problem is a lack of desire to engage too


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I dunno
> 
> I think part of the problem is a lack of desire to engage too



internet is so much better than IRL

amirite?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

yes 

virtual reality when?


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

don't even get me started


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> tfw you take the first step and always fail



I...
I don't know that face...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> I...
> I don't know that face...



Which?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

>tfw no superpowers
>tfw no vr
>tfw no space travel

fuck the real world

time to make an exit


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 11, 2015)

Lain is a decent anime.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> >tfw no superpowers
> >tfw no vr
> >tfw no space travel
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly some days. 


Still need to see Guts kill Griffith though, shit keeps me running yo.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Aug 11, 2015)

This is a good smiley.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

One of the best.


----------



## David (Aug 11, 2015)

Mider T said:


> Who is Heartsultra?




Ahhhh, her name makes sense now.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

yo darty


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

MIYAZAKI

MIYAZAKI


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

HYPE IS REAL YO


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

WEAPON ARTS

THE TRAIN HAS NO BREAKS


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> tfw you take the first step and always fail


Try, try, try again.

Even if your chances of success were (improbably) 1%, that is still infinitely better than not trying (which is 0% chance of success).


Nightbringer said:


> I dunno
> 
> I think part of the problem is a lack of desire to engage too


We find that when we are dissatisfied with ourselves or our lives that change needs to occur. When the pain of staying the same outweighs the difficulty of changing, you will consciously make a choice in the matter to do something about it. So all good things in time. 



Also  is truly one of the best smileys. That face + panda. Not much more you can really say.


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> >tfw no superpowers
> >tfw no vr
> >tfw no space travel
> 
> ...


We might have all that in our lifetime, but we will be too old to benefit


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

WE SHALL RISE AND LAY WASTE TO ALL


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Well maybe not superpowers


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

but I want the opposite of change


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

tfw school starts in like 20 days

tfw change


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

How old are you?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> How old are you?



17 going on 18

maybe its time to think


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> but I want the opposite of change


We inherently fear what we don't know or understand. It's basic human nature because it's something we cannot control. What we cannot control might threaten us... but it also speaks about our confidence in our abilities in an unfamiliar situation. Change, however, is natural -is nature- so when it comes about don't let it overwhelm you with anxiety or worry, just let it flow. You will gain confidence the more you realize you can handle what life throws at you, and the more confidence you have the less difficulty you'll have overcoming obstacles such as feeling adequate or engaged.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

stahp


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> stahp


              .


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> .



I meant darty btw.


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> tfw school starts in like 20 days
> 
> tfw change


tfw moving out in less then a week 

Lots of change there


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> tfw moving out in less then a week
> 
> Lots of change there



You moving on res? 

Good luck.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

hugs all around nonetheless!


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> You moving on res?
> 
> Good luck.


Yeah dorms. Also getting roommates that I have never meet before. I'm hoping they're decent. 

Thanks


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

I was asking devyln's age not the hussy from heck  

Anyways we all change at our own pace. Truth is a gift granted by God to all, in it's time, in it's place. Our feelings are okay to feel, they are there for a reason. They cannot be willed away. 

What changes how we feel is when we engage in new behavior. When the desire to sit in the room with the lights off and mope appears, a progressive step would be to keep the lights on. When there is nothing to do, and you feel like doing nothing at all, going outside for 3 minutes is progress. Smell the air, be mindful of what it feels like and what the world around you is like. Depression builds walls around one's self, and doing this opens them up to the beautiful world around oneself. 

Rome wasn't built in a day


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> Yeah dorms. Also getting roommates that I have never meet before. I'm hoping they're decent.
> 
> Thanks



Oh man, that must be somewhat nervewrecking.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> How old are you?



Completely missed this.

21 next month.


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Oh man, that must be somewhat nervewrecking.


I was totally fine for most of the summer, but yeah now that it's getting closer I'm starting to get more nervous. 

But I'm sure things will be alright.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Kazuki said:


> I was totally fine for most of the summer, but yeah now that it's getting closer I'm starting to get more nervous.
> 
> But I'm sure things will be alright.



I am too, granted I live at home thankfully.

I'm sure they'll be alright too.


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Turned 23 almost a month ago already 

Already feeling old


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> Completely missed this.
> 
> 21 next month.



Your school starts a lot sooner than ours. 

I want to move to canada when I graduate. Hopefully my degree will still be credential


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

i know those feels, soon i'll be legal around teh world

shit's scary 

next milestone is like 30


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Your school starts a lot sooner than ours.
> 
> I want to move to canada when I graduate. Hopefully my degree will still be credential



When do you guys start? We start on the 2nd. 

I'd recommend not moving to Ottawa if you do. Ottawashit. I'm sure your degree will be fine tho.


----------



## Kazuki (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> I am too, granted I live at home thankfully.
> 
> I'm sure they'll be alright too.


I might still visit home often. 

It's about 30mins to 2hours away depending on the time of day lol


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Jesus Christ.

For me on a fast day (both buses being there at their respective spots simultaneously which is highly improbable) is like 20 minutes, on a slow day it can be like 40.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm going to bed nyao. Goodnight~


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Night Panda.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Giorno said:


> When do you guys start? We start on the 2nd.
> 
> I'd recommend not moving to Ottawa if you do. Ottawashit. I'm sure your degree will be fine tho.



The 8th, I suppose huge is an exaggeration. 

I was thinking Toronto


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Haha, 6 days apart. Thankfully it starts on a Wed tho. 

I would have recommended Toronto too.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

I now know the meaning of life.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2015)

This section is trash 

someone should separate the bento box from it into its own thing

and fuse this shit with the gay baby beach 11 or whatever the hip thing is to call it now


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2015)

yup. there is no hope for this dying forum


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2015)

I didn't know that you not being able to follow rules and guidelines is an indication of global decline across the forum.


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

Goose.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 11, 2015)

>Erugo and Em being philosophical
>Jane being salty questionable
>Storm handing out burns like they're confetti
>Nighty and other younglings making me feel like an oldfart

Aye, so this is the future


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm just here, nauseous as heck after eating that apple pie ughh


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Hiatus said:


> >Erugo and Em being philosophical
> >Jane being salty questionable
> >Storm handing out burns like they're confetti
> >Nighty and other younglings making me feel like an oldfart
> ...



I've always been highly philosophical, I'm read in the works of plato aristotle Nietzsche machiavelli the bible and taoist works


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> I've always been highly philosophical, I'm read in the works of plato aristotle Nietzsche machiavelli the bible and taoist works



Some of those things are on my list but I haven't gotten around to them. You prefer to read them? Sometimes … often actually, I like to listen to them more while I travel or go from A to B.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

I've never tried audiobooks. While I can absorb a lot in a lecture hall only listening I very much tend to put on background noise while doing other activity and I'm certain I would tune out to an audio book and just be comforted by the fact there's noise. 

However they are such dry reads that they're probably worth a try. Just haven't gotten 'round to it


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 11, 2015)

I've never really tried audio books either. Generally I prefer reading the book myself, deciding pace, intonation, emphasis and all that of what I read myself. I also know I'm prone to zoning out every now and then when listening continuously to something.

Philosophical works feels like a somewhat odd combination with audio books I must say.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

I only ever used audio books to practice reciting poems in english class. Audio books are only useful if I am paying attention, but at that point I'd rather be reading it at my own pace.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Guilty. I zone out once in a while as well. Sometimes I put them on to fall asleep, usually when I can't sleep. At times that helps me absorb the info, other times I do fall asleep. In any case, win-win for me.


----------



## Satsuki (Aug 11, 2015)

i have bad hearing and bad comprehension, so i couldnt follow an audiobook myself
i prefer reading text anyway


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I didn't know that you not being able to follow rules and guidelines is an indication of global decline across the forum.


I've been here for ten years

I know what I'm talking about

I've seen the decline of the obd into its current pussified state

the staff has become bloated with too many retards, especially in that last 5 years.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe I'm looking at this from the wrong perspective, but I fail to see how any of those things are related to your breaking this section's rules. Or, indeed, how that is linked to the forum's decline.

I don't necessarily fault you for having your own opinion on what this place should be like, but you can voice them while being civil and without being so uncourteous to another user.


----------



## Monna (Aug 11, 2015)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Maybe I'm looking at this from the wrong perspective, but I fail to see how any of those things are related to your breaking this section's rules. Or, indeed, how that is linked to the forum's decline.
> 
> I don't necessarily fault you for having your own opinion on what this place should be like, but you can voice them while being civil and without being so uncourteous to another user.


such a robotic response


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2015)

But I'm a goose...


----------



## GIORNO (Aug 11, 2015)

robotic goose


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 11, 2015)

Good guy Storm here to smite the evildoers 

Is it just me who feels a bit ridiculous adding rep to oldfarts who already have metric tons of it? And then I come waltzing in with my puny little rep like "Here you go senpai"


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

tbh I feel like my posts in the menstral thread about archaic condoms was not appropriately deleted because although menstral cups are a modern thing they date back much farther than tampons and I was simply reminded of alternative methods of health that were used and I learned from watching a show about doctors in the early 20th century :/ i wasn't being particularly off topic, I was joking a bit, but also in an educational manner


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 11, 2015)

Maybe it was deemed sufficiently off topic to be deleted seeing as how menstruation is a sub-category of health, while condoms fall under a related, yet slightly different sub-category on the same topic? Also seeing as how the thread discusses menstrual tools in particular, rather than just menstruation in general.

You could always start a new thread to discuss the subject properly, I'm sure it would be appreciated and indeed educational.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 11, 2015)

People rarely talk about that topic without trolling.  If I was a mod and someone started talking about that my first instinct would be to delete, lol.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> tbh I feel like my posts in the menstral thread about archaic condoms was not appropriately deleted because although menstral cups are a modern thing they date back much farther than tampons and I was simply reminded of alternative methods of health that were used and I learned from watching a show about doctors in the early 20th century :/ i wasn't being particularly off topic, I was joking a bit, but also in an educational manner





Hiatus said:


> Maybe it was deemed sufficiently off topic to be deleted seeing as how menstruation is a sub-category of health, while condoms fall under a related, yet slightly different sub-category on the same topic? Also seeing as how the thread discusses menstrual tools in particular, rather than just menstruation in general.
> 
> You could always start a new thread to discuss the subject properly, I'm sure it would be appreciated and indeed educational.



What Hiatus said Emu. The topic warrants its own thread though, so if you want to do it, please go ahead.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> I suspected that'd be your answer. It's actually well credited, documented, and certified through national health programs and organizations. Hospitals, urgent-care type clinics, and many other legitimate health-care agencies admit to its value.
> 
> However, if you would rather take more conventional treatment, then that is your choice. It's all six of one, half-dozen of another really.


You'd have tons of fun chatting with afg


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Gdi, I alway forget to close tabs and have them open for ages


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 11, 2015)

em senpai said:


> I've never tried audiobooks. While I can absorb a lot in a lecture hall only listening I very much tend to put on background noise while doing other activity and I'm certain I would tune out to an audio book and just be comforted by the fact there's noise.
> 
> However they are such dry reads that they're probably worth a try. Just haven't gotten 'round to it





Hiatus said:


> I've never really tried audio books either. Generally I prefer reading the book myself, deciding pace, intonation, emphasis and all that of what I read myself. I also know I'm prone to zoning out every now and then when listening continuously to something.
> 
> Philosophical works feels like a somewhat odd combination with audio books I must say.





Xiammes said:


> I only ever used audio books to practice reciting poems in english class. Audio books are only useful if I am paying attention, but at that point I'd rather be reading it at my own pace.




I love audiobooks, myself. Listen to tons of them. A big history fan so that kind of writing is well-suited to audio format. Also can listen while doing other things and wouldn't have time for all this reading otherwise. Best thing ever.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Hiatus said:


> >Erugo and Em being philosophical
> >Jane being salty questionable
> >Storm handing out burns like they're confetti
> >Nighty and other younglings making me feel like an oldfart
> ...


I've always been philosophical too, just privately moreso than openly for most peoples' discretion.


Jagger said:


> You'd have tons of fun chatting with afg


Oh, I know about that NB/A11/GBJ thread. 

Tbh, I wouldn't (and chose not to) have any discussion about it there. I'm just a messenger and I'll not be putting myself into a defensive posture for something the field of medicine has deemed a worthwhile investment. It's not something I should even have to argue about.


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2015)

Where the hell did this come from?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Gino said:


> Where the hell did this come from?


H&L, Ryokan, and Plaza had a threesome. BB-fetus was resurrected and the new hybrid baby between the three sections became its surrogate.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Gino said:


> Where the hell did this come from?



There's been threads about it in the relevant sections plus Konoha Times.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice watermelon heart! I am legit drooling at it!


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> H&L, Ryokan, and Plaza had a threesome. BB-fetus was resurrected and the new hybrid baby between the three sections became its surrogate.





heartsutra said:


> There's been threads about it in the relevant sections plus Konoha Times.



Meh.......


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Surprised this popped up? Genuinely confused?


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2015)

...


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

I missed all the fun last night and didn't get to properly take care of the people giving my dear kouhai problems. Missed opportunity.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 11, 2015)

Jet would have gone proper Papa Wolf on them I'm sure 

I too missed yesterday.

I guess I must settle for breaking kneecaps tonight instead


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> I missed all the fun last night and didn't get to properly take care of the people giving my dear kouhai problems. Missed opportunity.


What happened? 


Hiatus said:


> Jet would have gone proper *Papa Wolf* on them I'm sure


I miss Geralt


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 11, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> I love audiobooks, myself. Listen to tons of them. A big history fan so that kind of writing is well-suited to audio format. Also can listen while doing other things and wouldn't have time for all this reading otherwise. Best thing ever.



My habit has always been to listen to music while reading so audio books never had any appeal. I'd consider it now if I was going on a long drive, but it'd have to be something exciting  to keep me awake.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

>not listening to audibooks with a book in each hand and an ebook on your google glasses

how do you expect to get anywhere?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> What happened?



A member who has contributed fuck all to the community in 10 years somehow thought he was relevant and thought he had the license to talk shit. I'm keeping him company in the courts now.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2015)

gibe name pls


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

jane is your kouhai?  

the fish stinks from the head


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 11, 2015)

Sutra is his kōhai. Jane was giving her shit.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Jagger said:


> gibe name pls



Paul the SK



em senpai said:


> jane is your kouhai?
> 
> the fish stinks from the head



Never been my kouhai in any capacity. 

Your implying he's ever been worthy of acknowledgment of any kind.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

tfw the kami sutra pairing never took off


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

where is that guy anyway


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

I wouldn't quite understand who is whose kouhai considering I am senpai to all


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm just genuinely sad to see he messed up a good thread beyond repair.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

>jetlagged

lewd


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Nighty taking things out of context.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> >jetlagged
> 
> lewd



It is your mind that is lewd


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

tfw really need to get to school

fug


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't forget to take your bento box with you Nighty.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't eat


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> I don't eat



Explain this right now.


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

you actually sealed me


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> you actually sealed me



You thought I wouldn't?


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

What does Bell Cranel mean anyways?


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> Paul the SK



literally who?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> What does Bell Cranel mean anyways?


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 11, 2015)

Jetstorm said:


> You thought I wouldn't?



I actually didn't even contemplate it 

I moved on to think about something else

then I went into my cp and couldn't figure out why I couldn't see names

low and behold

you actually did it 

also I don't eat because I don't feel like it and I'm lazy


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 11, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> tfw really need to get to school
> 
> fug



Just drop out 

follow afg's guide to amazon success


----------



## Vandal Savage (Aug 11, 2015)

Jagger said:


> literally who?



Exactly. 



Nightbringer said:


> I actually didn't even contemplate it
> 
> I moved on to think about something else
> 
> ...



I could make it a whole lot worse actually. 

Nighty so lazy she gonna starve to death.


----------



## Jagger (Aug 11, 2015)

Tbh, I've been eating without appetite for weeks now.

The only reason I am not starving is because my mother forces me to eat.


----------



## Arcuya (Aug 11, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I'm just genuinely sad to see he messed up a good thread beyond repair.



why did the thread get trashed and not just delete sum posts


----------



## Asriel (Aug 11, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Tbh, I've been eating without appetite for weeks now.
> 
> The only reason I am not starving is because my mother forces me to eat.


She a chubby chaser?


----------



## Gino (Aug 11, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Tbh, I've been eating without appetite for weeks now.
> 
> The only reason I am not starving is because my mother forces me to eat.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 11, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> why did the thread get trashed and not just delete sum posts



Landfilling was the only option left because no one wanted it to be in their section anymore at the time


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

Jolyne said:


> why did the thread get trashed and not just delete sum posts



because they were great posts 

pretty much all 100% on the money

"i want this thread out of my section because it's not serious enough and has too much banter!" - a mod on a forum about naruto


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> because they were great posts
> 
> pretty much all 100% on the money
> 
> "i want this thread out of my section because it's not serious enough and has too much banter!" - a mod on a forum about naruto



You will have to accept that there are different ideas behind different sections. There are some you won't like and others that might be better suited for your gourmet tastebuds.
NF is huge


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> You will have to accept that there are different ideas behind different sections. There are some you won't like and others that might be better suited for your gourmet tastebuds.
> NF is huge



i ain't gotta accept shit, your pretentious no fun allowed ideas suck, and you suck 

my dick is huge


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2015)

blackouts 

this is like the quadrillionth time this year

why


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

wait did you personally black out or did the electricity go off in your area 

what with your therapy thing, it could be either


----------



## Santí (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i ain't gotta accept shit, your pretentious no fun allowed ideas suck, and you suck
> 
> my dick is huge



I think I recall having a week-long debate in the courts about the "different sections have different levels of srsness" thing, and I summarily lost. 

WILL IT BE YOU WHO USHERS US IN AN ERA OF PROSPERITY?! SHALL YOU TRIUMPH WHERE I HAVE FAILED!?

Prolly not 



Nightbringer said:


> blackouts
> 
> this is like the quadrillionth time this year
> 
> why



When I was in Dominican Republic power outages happened at least twice a week


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> i ain't gotta accept shit, your pretentious no fun allowed ideas suck, and you suck
> 
> my dick is huge



No one said you can't have fun
The challenge is to have fun without breaking the rules of the game


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 12, 2015)

Heart you don't need to censor swear words like em calling me a eurofag when we were discussing university fees and stuff, i didnt or anyone else take offense to it. wasn't meant to be taken seriously

Seems OTT


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> wait did you personally black out or did the electricity go off in your area
> 
> what with your therapy thing, it could be either



power went off

tfw I went down to the shops to buy candles
tfw I got back and only got like 10 minutes of use out of them

got them for next time I guess



Sant? said:


> When I was in Dominican Republic power outages happened at least twice a week



thats shitty m8


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> No one said you can't have fun
> The challenge is to have fun without breaking the rules of the game



>removing a thread because it's "not serious enough"
>"No one said you can't have fun"

lol even on the mandatory mod doublespeak course, this wouldn't get more than a C-

even on-topic posts get moved to the convo if they're "chatty" by which kitsune presumably means they're addressed to another user as part of a discussion

this section is basically solely for declarative statements directed at whatever the OP is and nothing else

it's terrible and you're a soulless fun-sucking robot 



Sant? said:


> I think I recall having a week-long debate in the courts about the "different sections have different levels of srsness" thing, and I summarily lost.
> 
> WILL IT BE YOU WHO USHERS US IN AN ERA OF PROSPERITY?! SHALL YOU TRIUMPH WHERE I HAVE FAILED!?
> 
> Prolly not



definitely not 



Nightbringer said:


> power went off
> 
> tfw I went down to the shops to buy candles
> tfw I got back and only got like 10 minutes of use out of them
> ...



lol candles don't you have a torch


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> lol candles don't you have a torch



my dad's over renovating a place atm so all of the torches and stuff are over there

and it was super dark when the power went out

like pitch fucking black

you don't realise how much ambient light you get from other houses and street lights and digital clocks and so on until it's all gone 

also I wanted candles anyway cause I like their glow 

I just got 10 el cheapo ones and curled up with my cat in an arm chair

p gud for the 10 minutes it lasted


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> my dad's over renovating a place atm so all of the torches and stuff are over there
> 
> and it was super dark when the power went out
> 
> ...



ur house is gonna burn down


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Aug 12, 2015)

Lucaniel said:


> ur house is gonna burn down



I blew them out hours ago


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2015)

Nightbringer said:


> my dad's over renovating a place atm so all of the torches and stuff are over there
> 
> and it was super dark when the power went out
> 
> ...


10 minutes is pretty long for a cat 

Also my house is full of huge windows and on the third floor so even at night the starts and moonlight make navigating possible with adjusted eyes



Nightbringer said:


> I blew them out hours ago


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello Heart


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

Hey HK


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 12, 2015)

Yay, one more person I know. Maybe now I can actually partake in decent discussion. Maybe.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 12, 2015)

Whoever came up with this idea, I just want to say that I do enjoy the new section a lot. Lol I know its been a day, but I feel like this section will be one of my favorites for a long time.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

^
It was a group effort. The section would have never happened if there wasn't support for the move and concept from multiple sides




VolatileSoul said:


> Yay, one more person I know. Maybe now I can actually partake in decent discussion. Maybe.



What's with that weak resolve


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 12, 2015)

Plaza reformat was in the planning for at least a month


----------



## baconbits (Aug 12, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Yay, one more person I know. Maybe now I can actually partake in decent discussion. Maybe.



Or get to know new people.  Like yours truly.  What's up?


----------



## Roman (Aug 12, 2015)

I'm liking this new section already


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 12, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Yay, one more person I know. Maybe now I can actually partake in decent discussion. Maybe.



VS  You and I have the same thought


----------



## baconbits (Aug 12, 2015)

Roman said:


> I'm liking this new section already



It will be cool, especially when people get more familiar with how they're expected to behave here.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 12, 2015)

I've been anticipating this section for a little while now. I'm really excited that it's finally here. Hope it gets the accumulated discussion and interest of the three sections it was made of.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 12, 2015)

Me, too.  Hopefully we'll also get some posters that make this their main subforum.


----------



## Yak (Aug 12, 2015)

Seems like a good section for now. I hope it stays level and won't deteriorate into shit.


----------



## Hiatus (Aug 12, 2015)

Well, that'll depend on the user base it attracts and how successful the mods are in keeping it clean and on track.

Hopefully there'll be some worthwhile members to make connections with in here


----------



## baconbits (Aug 12, 2015)

Yak said:


> Seems like a good section for now. I hope it stays level and won't deteriorate into shit.



Nothing like Yak's optimism to keep us going.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 12, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> My habit has always been to listen to music while reading so audio books never had any appeal. I'd consider it now if I was going on a long drive, but it'd have to be something exciting  to keep me awake.



I can't listen to music and read at the same time. Or listen to music and play a game at the same time. Well, maybe if there are no lyrics.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> What's with that weak resolve


I'm a weak person. I mean it took me what, 4 hours just to come back and check this place?



baconbits said:


> Or get to know new people.  Like yours truly.  What's up?


I'm good my man.

Getting to know knew people isn't a strong suit for me unfortunately.


Haruka Katana said:


> VS  You and I have the same thought


Lets help each other with that then.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 12, 2015)

Pocalypse said:


> Heart you don't need to censor swear words like em calling me a eurofag when we were discussing university fees and stuff, i didnt or anyone else take offense to it. wasn't meant to be taken seriously
> 
> Seems OTT



I know em didn't mean harm and I am glad you didn't take offense in it. It was changed because I didn't think it was in line with how the section is supposed to be. The convo thread is more lenient. I wouldn't have edited it if it was used in here between two people that don't mind.


----------



## Lucaniel (Aug 12, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I know em didn't mean harm and I am glad you didn't take offense in it. It was changed because I didn't think it was in line with how the section is supposed to be.



                  .


----------



## sworder (Aug 12, 2015)

>censoring the word ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
>literally NO possible chance of it being offensive in the way it was used

cancer


----------



## Santí (Aug 12, 2015)

The only way to know where the line is, is by crossing it


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Nothing like Yak's optimism to keep us going.



I know you're loving it


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> I'm good my man.
> 
> Getting to know knew people isn't a strong suit for me unfortunately.



Well, you can never have enough friends in the world.  I try to work on my social skills all the time.



Yak said:


> I know you're loving it



LOL.  Did not expect that in the spoiler.  He's your logo now.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Well, you can never have enough friends in the world.  I try to work on my social skills all the time.



Same here!


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Lets help each other with that then.




**


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Same here!



I'm glad I'm not the only one.  My wife and I always review our parties and wonder what we could do to make the next one better.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Well, you can never have enough friends in the world.  I try to work on my social skills all the time.



A share the same sentiments, but it's not so easy for a shy guy like me. I need to get out more.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

You gotta force yourself to do it, bro.  Once you start getting social you'll never look back.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 13, 2015)

Not necessarily, I get irritable if there are too many people around, or if I'm around even a couple people for too long. Being around people wears me out, and I'm sure there are plenty of others that are similar.


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2015)

Depends on the company, really.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 13, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> Not necessarily, I get irritable if there are too many people around, or if I'm around even a couple people for too long. Being around people wears me out, and I'm sure there are plenty of others that are similar.


Well yeah.

I think the notion is that it's good to have friends (and not be alone) but also in moderation, since being around other people can be either a boon or a drain on energy. All about balance.


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 13, 2015)

I think I got slightly better at socializing after I start working, I am shy myself. 



VolatileSoul said:


> A share the same sentiments, but it's not so easy for a shy guy like me. I need to get out more.



I get you a lot


----------



## Roman (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm alright with socializing mostly when there's something to do, but when it's just a night out to chat at a pub, I get tired of it very quickly, especially since it's hard to hear everyone in that setting. Like Santi says tho, if the company is nice, it's harder to get tired of socializing.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> Not necessarily, I get irritable if there are too many people around, or if I'm around even a couple people for too long. Being around people wears me out, and I'm sure there are plenty of others that are similar.



Everyone gets worn down by people.  But if you're never around people you won't have friends, girlfriends, etc.  The benefits of socializing far outweigh the negatives... assuming you pick the right people to socialize with.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

It's certainly one of those things where to more you do it, the less you mind it. Really it's pretty normal for certain people to want to spend a lot of time alone, and there's nothing wrong with that. It's just important not to totally isolate yourself and to build at least some strong friendships in person.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 13, 2015)

Like I say, it's all about balancing.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

To me its like working out.  If I hang with people on a regular basis I can handle a party with ease.  If I spent the last two weeks only watching my kid and just going to church then a party is something I have to tolerate.

I don't think you should expect to jump to being a socialite from being a Mori, just like you can't be sitting on your couch for a year and then run a marathon.  But you can train yourself up to doing more social things if you want to do it.  Unless you're Mori. He's an impossible case.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I don't think you should expect to jump to being a socialite from being a Mori, *just like you can't be sitting on your couch for a year and then run a marathon.*  But you can train yourself up to doing more social things if you want to do it.


Just wanna say, I was more or less inactive for the last year due to disabling circumstances... yet proceeded to work 50+ hours and walk somewhere around 30-40ish miles in the span of three days last weekend. I think I might be crazy... I guess...


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

No need to guess.  You're confirmed crazy, lol.  But good for you.  You must have some strong vitality.


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Just wanna say, I was more or less inactive for the last year due to disabling circumstances... yet proceeded to work 50+ hours and walk somewhere around 30-40ish miles in the span of three days last weekend. I think I might be crazy... I guess...



What the... you gonna die at this rate


----------



## Asriel (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> No need to guess.  You're confirmed crazy, lol.  But good for you.  You must have some strong vitality.


Burrs must be strong. 


Yak said:


> What the... you gonna die at this rate


_Summum crede nefas animam praeferre pudori
et propter vitam vivendi perdere causas. - *Juvenal*


_


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Everyone gets worn down by people.  But if you're never around people you won't have friends, girlfriends, etc.  The benefits of socializing far outweigh the negatives... assuming you pick the right people to socialize with.


I've got friends, however few. Also only have two close, which is enough for me. The only difficulty I have with girls is finding one that doesn't want kids. 


baconbits said:


> To me its like working out.  If I hang with people on a regular basis I can handle a party with ease.  If I spent the last two weeks only watching my kid and just going to church then a party is something I have to tolerate.
> 
> I don't think you should expect to jump to being a socialite from being a Mori, just like you can't be sitting on your couch for a year and then run a marathon.  But you can train yourself up to doing more social things if you want to do it.  Unless you're Mori. He's an impossible case.


LOL, fair enough. I'm just saying, I'm much more comfortable and relaxed alone, or with a very small group. That's with having been on a boat where I pretty much had to be around a decent sized group of I was doing anything other than sleeping. I've had plenty of practice with socializing, I just don't care for it.


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Burrs must be strong.
> 
> _Summum crede nefas animam praeferre pudori
> et propter vitam vivendi perdere causas. - *Juvenal*
> ...



I can't really read latin. ... ... much.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 13, 2015)

It translates as:

_Count it the greatest sin to prefer life to honor,
and for the sake of living to lose what makes life worth living.

_I follow that saying in how I live my life. Though something of a fatalistic notion, I am still discerning in how I live.


----------



## Yak (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, it does sound a bit fatalistic. But at least its not _mors certa, hora incerta_


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> I've got friends, however few. Also only have two close, which is enough for me. The only difficulty I have with girls is finding one that doesn't want kids.



That's a tough one.  The problem it the clock.  Dat biological clock.



Moritsune said:


> LOL, fair enough. I'm just saying, I'm much more comfortable and relaxed alone, or with a very small group. That's with having been on a boat where I pretty much had to be around a decent sized group of I was doing anything other than sleeping. I've had plenty of practice with socializing, I just don't care for it.



I see.  To each his own.  I'm going to put you on my socializing scale.  "You met with six people this week, or negative-three Mori's on the socializing scales."  The Mori numbers go up with the less people you interact with.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> I've got friends, however few. Also only have two close, which is enough for me. The only difficulty I have with girls is finding one that doesn't want kids.
> 
> LOL, fair enough. I'm just saying, I'm much more comfortable and relaxed alone, or with a very small group. That's with having been on a boat where I pretty much had to be around a decent sized group of I was doing anything other than sleeping. I've had plenty of practice with socializing, I just don't care for it.



Interacting with people is hard. It comes in its time in it's place. 

My therapist tells me for example she met her husband never looking for a partner or anything of the like. We can't rely on fate for everything but there are indeed higher forces out of our control that land in our favor once in a while


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> The only difficulty I have with girls is finding one that doesn't want kids.



Move to Japan.

BOOM.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah, let's advice an antisocial person to move to a xenophobic nation


----------



## Santí (Aug 13, 2015)

Sounds like his cup of tea, tbh. Besides, if I was truly trying to fuck him, I'd tell him to go to France.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm having some crazy allergies today. Must be pollen. Can hardly think.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Trees release pollen entering into fall as far as I know


----------



## Pocalypse (Aug 13, 2015)

You mean hay fever 

I get that every fucking year in the summer, it's really annoying. I'd prefer to just get a normal cold or a flu, hate hay fever


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

Yeah probably hay fever. I feel delirious.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2015)

Antihistamines are a miracle drug that should always be kept in the house. They can delay emergency allergic reactions, completely aid seasonal allergies (like hay fever), reduce swelling/itching, reduce anxiety (they slow your breathing), and act as a sleep aid (again slowing breathing and lowering anxiety). 

Benadryl, Diphenhydramine HCl, not sure what it's known as in your country, is the most common one for this and very cheap. Always good to have in the house. 

Claritin (Loratadine) is not an antihistamine but a powerful allergy medicine but tends to be quite expensive.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> You gotta force yourself to do it, bro.  Once you start getting social you'll never look back.



Not even sure I know how to at this point, cause it's been a while, and I do get uncomfortable is social situations to the point I freeze up like a plank of wood.

Nothing ventured nothing gained as the saying goes though, and I got nothing to lose at this point.



Haruka Katana said:


> I think I got slightly better at socializing after I start working, I am shy myself.
> 
> I get you a lot



Same with me, except with school. I guess that what's happens since you kinda have to interact when you're at school or work.



baconbits said:


> Everyone gets worn down by people.  But if you're never around people you won't have friends, girlfriends, etc.  The benefits of socializing far outweigh the negatives... *assuming you pick the right people to socialize with*.


One of the main deterrents.



Kitsune said:


> It's certainly one of those things where to more you do it, the less you mind it. Really it's pretty normal for certain people to want to spend a lot of time alone, and there's nothing wrong with that. It's just important not to totally isolate yourself and to build at least some strong friendships in person.



Kinda a halfway point myself. Sometimes I want to but I'm too shy, other times I do it and I'm not comfortable. Though like Santi says it probably depends on the company.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Antihistamines are a miracle drug that should always be kept in the house. They can delay emergency allergic reactions, completely aid seasonal allergies (like hay fever), reduce swelling/itching, reduce anxiety (they slow your breathing), and act as a sleep aid (again slowing breathing and lowering anxiety).
> 
> Benadryl, Diphenhydramine HCl, not sure what it's known as in your country, is the most common one for this and very cheap. Always good to have in the house.
> 
> Claritin (Loratadine) is not an antihistamine but a powerful allergy medicine but tends to be quite expensive.



I use Nasonex regularly but I should probably keep some Claritin-D on hand for when it gets like today.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Not even sure I know how to at this point, cause it's been a while, and I do get uncomfortable is social situations to the point I freeze up like a plank of wood.
> 
> Nothing ventured nothing gained as the saying goes though, and I got nothing to lose at this point.
> 
> ...



Joining any group activity is a good starting point. You;ll all have something you share in common, like anime or movies or books. Or better yet a group therapy. You don't even have to say anything the first time you go, or go again if you truly hate it, but putting in effort is all anyone can ask.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> That's a tough one.  The problem it the clock.  Dat biological clock.


No kidding. With my luck, even if I do find one that doesn't, her switch will probably flip in her mid 30's and she'll change her mind. 





> I see.  To each his own.  I'm going to put you on my socializing scale.  "You met with six people this week, or negative-three Mori's on the socializing scales."  The Mori numbers go up with the less people you interact with.


Haha, feel free, not the first time I've been used as a standard of comparison.


em senpai said:


> Interacting with people is hard. It comes in its time in it's place.
> 
> My therapist tells me for example she met her husband never looking for a partner or anything of the like. We can't rely on fate for everything but there are indeed higher forces out of our control that land in our favor once in a while


Yeah, finding a partner seems to be pretty random. Hardly ever see somebody actively looking for something specific actually find them.


em senpai said:


> Sant? said:
> 
> 
> > Move to Japan.
> ...


Lol, thanks Sant?, gotta agree with em though, probably not the best idea. Though, I have seen some videos suggesting that the younger generations express less bias against foreigners, so maybe...


----------



## baconbits (Aug 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> Not even sure I know how to at this point, cause it's been a while, and I do get uncomfortable is social situations to the point I freeze up like a plank of wood.
> 
> Nothing ventured nothing gained as the saying goes though, and I got nothing to lose at this point.



Well, barring the extreme, there's not really a wrong way to go about it.  The best way is to find a friend or family member that's sociable and tag along with them once or twice.  Then spin off of them.



VolatileSoul said:


> One of the main deterrents.



Yeah, some people suck.  But some people are awesome.  I've run into a lot of people that have given me things I didn't deserve at all: careers, great financial advice... there are some things you can't get without people.



Moritsune said:


> No kidding. With my luck, even if I do find one that doesn't, her switch will probably flip in her mid 30's and she'll change her mind.



You need to do one of those male fixing procedures so that its impossible to get a girl pregnant.  Then when the topic comes up its too late, lol.



Moritsune said:


> Haha, feel free, not the first time I've been used as a standard of comparison.


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 13, 2015)

baconbits said:


> You need to do one of those male fixing procedures so that its impossible to get a girl pregnant.  Then when the topic comes up its too late, lol.


I've thought about it, but the vasectomy is typically reversible. Plus, I'd kind of feel like an ass to just drop that bomb on a girl that's of child-bearing age.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 13, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Joining any group activity is a good starting point. You;ll all have something you share in common, like anime or movies or books. Or better yet a group therapy. You don't even have to say anything the first time you go, or go again if you truly hate it, but putting in effort is all anyone can ask.


A good idea, and partly the reason I joined NF in the first place. I don't know of any group therapy sessions in my area so I'll have to look into it.



baconbits said:


> Well, barring the extreme, there's not really a wrong way to go about it.  The best way is to find a friend or family member that's sociable and tag along with them once or twice.  Then spin off of them.


My cousin had the same idea, though I passed up on it because of the aforementioned freezing up like a plank of wood thing. 



> Yeah, some people suck.  But some people are awesome.  I've run into a lot of people that have given me things I didn't deserve at all: careers, great financial advice... there are some things you can't get without people.


True. I'm a bit apprehensive because of past experiences with some people, but can't deny there are those, a few in particular that helped me out, or at least tried to.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 13, 2015)

Feel better kits. I hate it when trees have sex. Spring and fall can be awful.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 13, 2015)

Thank you, Kikyo.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 13, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> Feel better kits. I hate it when trees have sex. Spring and fall can be awful.


tfw you realize your allergies, where you can't see or smell, are caused by tree jizz


----------



## Undead (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh no, feel better Kit!


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 13, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> A good idea, and partly the reason I joined NF in the first place. I don't know of any group therapy sessions in my area so I'll have to look into it.
> 
> 
> My cousin had the same idea, though I passed up on it because of the aforementioned freezing up like a plank of wood thing.
> ...



I assumed you were in a university which is a poor idea on my part but a Public Library is a good place to look for clubs/groups


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2015)

Moritsune said:


> Lol, thanks Sant?, gotta agree with em though, probably not the best idea. Though, I have seen some videos suggesting that the younger generations express less bias against foreigners, so maybe...



Yeah, the joke was made in mind of Japan's dramatically declining population because the current generations are vehemently against building a family/reproducing (hence your complaint about finding woman who are not looking to settle).



Not exactly the most credible of sources, but it gets the basic idea across and basically uses information that is already thrown around and confirmed.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 14, 2015)

VolatileSoul said:


> My cousin had the same idea, though I passed up on it because of the aforementioned freezing up like a plank of wood thing.



What makes you freeze up, bro?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

It's easier to do nothing than something


----------



## Moritsune (Aug 14, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Yeah, the joke was made in mind of Japan's dramatically declining population because the current generations are vehemently against building a family/reproducing (hence your complaint about finding woman who are not looking to settle).
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly the most credible of sources, but it gets the basic idea across and basically uses information that is already thrown around and confirmed.



Ah, fair enough. Sounds good, and I have always wanted to take a trip over there. I'll go test the waters at some point, though I doubt I can find a job there that will come close to matching my current one.


----------



## Vermin (Aug 14, 2015)

So, as you guys probably know there was a huge explosion in China which is probably gonna become the worst disaster of this year.

So I am going to post this here nightmarish contraption that you'd see through any shirt apparently this is a guy who was caught in the explosion.

[edit] i don't understand the news so that thread has been my only source of reliable info


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2015)

Atlantic Storm
*1995-2015*



In his ever loving memory.​


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

It can't have helped that China has terrible paper thin construction standards. 

Condolences to the injured, good vibrations for healing and growth. And to the lives lost the rest in a better place.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 14, 2015)

Anybody got cool plans this weekend?  This is a relatively chill weekend for me.  Just band practice an church.  In two weeks I give a sermon.


----------



## Santí (Aug 14, 2015)

Had a game night at a friend's where we all just went over, had booze, cooked food, and played (hardcore) board games. 

Anything for the weekend will probably be sudden.


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Anybody got cool plans this weekend?  This is a relatively chill weekend for me.  Just band practice an church.  In two weeks I give a sermon.



I wish I had a chill weekend. In both senses of the word. It is scalding hot outside. Weather report says rain but implies that it will be accompanied by heavy storms again. The heat and change in air pressure will definitely cause more work for me so I probably won't have a quiet weekend. I'll see what I can get done. Some working out is planned and meeting with a friend/friends. Gotta call mom and I also wanna do another painting and maybe other stuff...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm hoping to find a date to go to this: 

If I can't I think I'll go with a group from meetup.com


----------



## baconbits (Aug 14, 2015)

Sant? said:


> Had a game night at a friend's where we all just went over, had booze, cooked food, and played (hardcore) board games.
> 
> Anything for the weekend will probably be sudden.



We had friends over and just chilled and played games while the kids watched Monsters University.  It was pretty cool.



Yak said:


> I wish I had a chill weekend. In both senses of the word. It is scalding hot outside. Weather report says rain but implies that it will be accompanied by heavy storms again. The heat and change in air pressure will definitely cause more work for me so I probably won't have a quiet weekend. I'll see what I can get done. Some working out is planned and meeting with a friend/friends. Gotta call mom and I also wanna do another painting and maybe other stuff...



I should have known that you would like it as cold as death, even in the middle of the summer.


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2015)

baconbits said:


> We had friends over and just chilled and played games while the kids watched Monsters University.  It was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> 
> I should have known that you would like it as cold as death, even in the middle of the summer.



No, I actually love summer. But having temperatures close to 40?C for close to two weeks and having to run around in long black clothes all day really is exhausting. It can stay warm and sunny for all I care but my city is literally facing a water crisis currently. It needs to rain.


----------



## Blu-ray (Aug 14, 2015)

baconbits said:


> What makes you freeze up, bro?


If I knew I knew the root cause I'd try to work on it, but it just happens. I get really nervous and anxious in social situations.


em senpai said:


> It's easier to do nothing than something


This too.


em senpai said:


> I assumed you were in a university which is a poor idea on my part but a Public Library is a good place to look for clubs/groups


College aged, but not in college.


Vermin said:


> So, as you guys probably know there was a huge explosion in China which is probably gonna become the worst disaster of this year.
> 
> So I am going to post this here nightmarish contraption that you'd see through any shirt apparently this is a guy who was caught in the explosion.
> 
> [edit] i don't understand the news so that thread has been my only source of reliable info


Only heard about it this morning after seeing a vid of the explosion. Beyond unfortunate.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 14, 2015)

The weather here yesterday was surprisingly pleasant. I didn't have a thermometer nearby so I wouldn't be able to tell you what the temp was... but it felt almost like spring/fall. ^w^

Autumn is my favorite time of the year.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 14, 2015)

Yak said:


> No, I actually love summer. But having temperatures close to 40?C for close to two weeks and having to run around in long black clothes all day really is exhausting. It can stay warm and sunny for all I care but my city is literally facing a water crisis currently. It needs to rain.



I like it hot.  But then I don't have to dress in all black like you do.  Do you dress in all black when you're not at work?



VolatileSoul said:


> If I knew I knew the root cause I'd try to work on it, but it just happens. I get really nervous and anxious in social situations.



I see.  I was wondering if there was a thought that triggered it.  I guess you'll have to keep going out until you can put a finger on your issue.  Sounds like you have a bit of social anxiety, tho.  Maybe work yourself up to a social thing.  Start with one person and build until you're a negative three Moris (9 people).


----------



## Asriel (Aug 14, 2015)

Most of my wardrobe is black 

I think it goes good with white and different shades of blue, and grey.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

As an african american black isn't the most wonderful wardrobe color, we're blessed with looking delicious in pastels neons and blues.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm told I look better in whites than blacks... but truth be told, based on my complexion, I think I look great in both.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

White clothes get too dirty, I'm an artisan


----------



## Asriel (Aug 14, 2015)

Art your clothes!


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2015)

Ain't quite how it works 

You would not know 

You are a panda


----------



## baconbits (Aug 14, 2015)

em senpai said:


> As an african american black isn't the most wonderful wardrobe color, we're blessed with looking delicious in pastels neons and blues.



I like to go with the bold colors myself.  Didn't realize you were black, M. 



Eɾugo said:


> ... I think I look great in both.



Back in my old player days... I might have said the same thing a few times.


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I like it hot.  But then I don't have to dress in all black like you do.  Do you dress in all black when you're not at work?



Mostly. I love black, its a timeless classic in almost any form of fashion. But I have coloured clothes, too. My favourite colours are black (although its by definition not a colour, whatevs), red, brown and green. But the majority of my shirts and pants is black, indeed. I do have a few blue jeans as well. 

At work I have to dress up in a suit all the time, though. All black except for a white shirt and green tie (because green's the company colour and my boss' favourite colour).


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 14, 2015)

How do people cope with having a stable job. But having to freelance as well. everytime this shit happens to me I get really stressed out. The only reason I do it because my aunt keeps pestering me. 

Would like some advices


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm kinda sad that they didn't name this section _Konoha Kountry Klub_


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 15, 2015)

Smoke said:


> I'm kinda sad that they didn't name this section _Konoha Kountry Klub_



Honestly I think that was joked about a few times, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Honestly I think that was joked about a few times, but don't quote me on that.



Too        late


----------



## Asriel (Aug 15, 2015)

Konoha Frontier Club

KFC


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 15, 2015)

YFC ? Yellow Fried Chickenz


----------



## Mider T (Aug 15, 2015)

Smoke said:


> Too        late



I don't think you'll ever fail to bring a smile to my peel.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm tempted to be a jerk and say "black isn't a colour, it's a shade".


----------



## Santí (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm tempted to second the notion.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 15, 2015)

Haruka Katana said:


> How do people cope with having a stable job. But having to freelance as well. everytime this shit happens to me I get really stressed out. The only reason I do it because my aunt keeps pestering me.
> 
> Would like some advices



Advice on what? I'm honestly not sure what you are talking about. A stable job is something most people aspire to as it provides stability in your life and a reliable paycheck so you can make plans. I don't know a lot of professions where you also freelance. In general, freelancers I know freelance full time or only do it when they really want to because they already have a stable full time job. 

Sure some jobs suck ass, but it's something you wanted right? If you don't like your job, you can look for another one before quitting. 

What is your aunt pestering you about that stresses you out so much?


----------



## Haruka Katana (Aug 16, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> Advice on what? I'm honestly not sure what you are talking about. A stable job is something most people aspire to as it provides stability in your life and a reliable paycheck so you can make plans. I don't know a lot of professions where you also freelance. In general, freelancers I know freelance full time or only do it when they really want to because they already have a stable full time job.
> 
> Sure some jobs suck ass, but it's something you wanted right? If you don't like your job, you can look for another one before quitting.
> 
> What is your aunt pestering you about that stresses you out so much?


Hmmm prolly advice on time management  sometimes Idk how people just work on weekdays, they also work on weekends(freelance) as well. It's like they don't need to rest 

Indeed, I am planning to quit my current one soon.  

She's always giving me jobs to freelance even when I say no


----------



## baconbits (Aug 16, 2015)

Yak said:


> Mostly. I love black, its a timeless classic in almost any form of fashion. But I have coloured clothes, too. My favourite colours are black (although its by definition not a colour, whatevs), red, brown and green. But the majority of my shirts and pants is black, indeed. I do have a few blue jeans as well.
> 
> At work I have to dress up in a suit all the time, though. All black except for a white shirt and green tie (because green's the company colour and my boss' favourite colour).



I guess you're going to have to wear black if every day you go to work you're going to someone's funeral.  Do the people at your workplace have great senses of humor?  I heard a lot of people that deal with death regularly have great senses of humor.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 16, 2015)

I hear that too.

It's not so surprising if I think about it; they have to cope with all that morbidity.


----------



## Yak (Aug 17, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I guess you're going to have to wear black if every day you go to work you're going to someone's funeral.  Do the people at your workplace have great senses of humor?  I heard a lot of people that deal with death regularly have great senses of humor.



I wouldn't say great. Not really any different from other people I know but yes indeed, even morticians make jokes and laugh alot. We're pretty much normal people, too.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 17, 2015)

I knew most of you were normal, present company excepted of course.  I hear that Russians have great senses of humor, too.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

People online are real dicks. Why won't you have a conversation with me because I won't be 21 for 3 months and your age limit is 21? 

We're in different places in life? You're 25. Age has so little to do with 'where you are in life'. My roommate is 30 and he fell on hard times and is the hardest working man I know, two jobs a great mentor to me and takes care of his mom. Most ambitious guy in the world. Sorry he doesn't have a white picket fence and 2 kids by now, is there where he should be 'in life' at 30? 

You can't tell me where I should 'be in life' or even fathom it without a conversation with me based on my age. 

I'm sick of people thinking they're far more mature than they are. Standards are important, limitations, but when you don't have compromise or understanding there either, they're restrictions. 

I'm just looking for respect. I have no one in my life. They've all died or left for no reason and the world is dickish. I'm not giving up but I didn't realize how the world looks at people so shallow.


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't want to make one of those cry on my shoulder posts, but if you are having problems in life Em and need to vent or talk to someone about, feel free to send me a pm.


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2015)

You ok em? Sounds like you've had it rough


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks xia, I'm not in a dark place or anything yet, still pushing on (at work now and everything) just a bit angry at a message I received this morning. Thanks and I know you're an awesome person who I can't be afraid to talk to  

Things haven't been the best Roman, but never give in, never give up. 

I'll make it to the True Man's World


----------



## baconbits (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah, people online can be asses.  I kind of understand it: they don't think of this as "real" and they can hide their real identity so they can be as rude as they want with little consequence.  But I've realized that this is real.  We're not meeting face to face but the people behind the posts are real and so are their reactions to what they read.

Honestly maturity doesn't really relate with seriousness or being a dick.  People act like it does but it doesn't.  Some of the most wise people I've known always had a joke ready for any situation.  Maturity is being able to handle the rough things life throws at you and keep rolling.  The more mature you are the more you can handle and the sooner you recover while honestly addressing what happened, how it affected you and who you are.


----------



## Roman (Aug 17, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Thanks xia, I'm not in a dark place or anything yet, still pushing on (at work now and everything) just a bit angry at a message I received this morning. Thanks and I know you're an awesome person who I can't be afraid to talk to
> 
> Things haven't been the best Roman, but never give in, never give up.
> 
> I'll make it to the True Man's World



I'm open to talk too if you ever need to.

What is maturity anyways. I hear people talk about it all the time but I'll believe people who call themselves mature when they stop being hateful douches who think one thing is necessarily better than the other because it suits their ideals better. Like bacon says, maturity shows when you're able to keep shining in the face of adversity. Age is irrelevant.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Yeah, people online can be asses.  I kind of understand it: they don't think of this as "real" and they can hide their real identity so they can be as rude as they want with little consequence.  But I've realized that this is real.  We're not meeting face to face but the people behind the posts are real and so are their reactions to what they read.
> 
> Honestly maturity doesn't really relate with seriousness or being a dick.  People act like it does but it doesn't.  Some of the most wise people I've known always had a joke ready for any situation.  Maturity is being able to handle the rough things life throws at you and keep rolling.  The more mature you are the more you can handle and the sooner you recover while honestly addressing what happened, how it affected you and who you are.



True I'm not trying to say that these men might not be mature but I don't think it's mature to be judgmental and hurtful, to not give a person a chance to be your friend when all I want are people to talk to. If there's things about me that concern a friend, I will change. It's as simple as that. And running away from that kind of connection doesn't seem mature to me. 

I value humor a lot. I think that you should always be able to laugh at yourself, realize everything is temporary, and things like that. You're right it's about being a rolling stone. But we're humans and I wish I was seeing a little bit better human behavior out of some


----------



## baconbits (Aug 17, 2015)

Yeah.  Looking back you should have posted your heartbreak thread here.  It would have been better received and your usual critics don't post here.  This is a mature area.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

I don't mind the critics. I have friends there that don't come here. Plus a lot of people vented, that's all I wanted


----------



## baconbits (Aug 17, 2015)

It was a great thread for a while, there.  I feel really bad for WT.  As a father I can't even imagine... What do you even say to such a man?


----------



## Yak (Aug 17, 2015)

baconbits said:


> It was a great thread for a while, there.  I feel really bad for WT.  As a father I can't even imagine... What do you even say to such a man?



Nothing. You can't say anything that helps. Sometimes a gesture is okay. But that is impossible online and in real life it takes incredibly good people knowledge and reading the subtle signs whether a person is ready to have his space invaded like that. I usually dare not to even though I often feel the urge to just hug parents who lost their baby. Hug them and nothing else. Give them something to cling to because often partners are so overwhelmed by their pain and sorrow that they are unable to support each other or even touch each other. And outsider can sometimes provide that distant gentle comfort but as I said. It's incredibly difficult and a delicate matter.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 17, 2015)

oh emmy. I'm sorry that person was such an ass. Life's too short for that kind of dickery.  Let me know if you want to talk ok. 

As for different phases of life... I dare that ass to find someone whose life is the same as his. We're all different, even if we are the same age, doing the same thing. Identical twins are different, distinct people, they don't think the same way or see things the exact same way as the other. 

We're all different. And that's what makes life interesting, and hopefully fun.  If you don't have enough common decency to at least try to be a friend to someone reaching out, then you don't deserve the friendship. 

Hell, half of you are young enough to be my kids. And I honestly don't give a damn about your ages. It's just a number.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

Everyone at work is twice my age and they never treat me as a child. I'm an equal like any other.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 17, 2015)

LOL, there's a lot of young people where I work, and while I treat them as adults to their face, there are times when I leave and just shake my head in wonder that they are actually able to dress themselves everyday. Parents have sheltered their children a LOT. 

I'm talking about really stupid stuff, like never cleaning up the coffee they spilled. They expect someone else to do it and are mystified why it's still there later.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 17, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> LOL, there's a lot of young people where I work, and while I treat them as adults to their face, there are times when I leave and just shake my head in wonder that they are actually able to dress themselves everyday. Parents have sheltered their children a LOT.
> 
> I'm talking about really stupid stuff, like never cleaning up the coffee they spilled. They expect someone else to do it and are mystified why it's still there later.


UGH god I live with people like this...


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 17, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> LOL, there's a lot of young people where I work, and while I treat them as adults to their face, there are times when I leave and just shake my head in wonder that they are actually able to dress themselves everyday. Parents have sheltered their children a LOT.
> 
> I'm talking about really stupid stuff, like never cleaning up the coffee they spilled. They expect someone else to do it and are mystified why it's still there later.



It does have a lot to do with how you're raised. My mother wouldn't have had it. She would be off the walls. 

Her sternness with me, and making me a young professional, felt cruel and unloving at the time, but every year I appreciate it more. I wonder what it would be like if she could see me often


----------



## baconbits (Aug 18, 2015)

Some people just don't think things through.  There are a few guys in my office like that.  They literally don't have a clue about how things actually work.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 18, 2015)

Just did like 4 days of dishes in a household of five. Why? Because no one else in the house thinks it's important to do them and all that responsibility ultimately gets shifted to me! 

And then -oh! Look! Food was left on the counter overnight! Now we don't have anything left to eat. 

Fuck. This. House.


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 18, 2015)

Right? The ability for so called adults to actually adult is sadly missing in many young people. I praise and cherish it when I come across it in people who seem to be too young otherwise.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 18, 2015)

I used to know people like that... but everyone I know in real life nowadays just seems life-skills impaired...


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Just did like 4 days of dishes in a household of five. Why? Because no one else in the house thinks it's important to do them and all that responsibility ultimately gets shifted to me!
> 
> And then -oh! Look! Food was left on the counter overnight! Now we don't have anything left to eat.
> 
> Fuck. This. House.



I am guilty of being a lazy slut, too. Sometimes I'm so pooped after work and gym that I am unable to do the dishes, let alone prepare food. I order something. 

I'm usually guit-tripping myself afterwards for being this decadent but I'm working on it.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 19, 2015)

I wonder, do they plan on bringing the other non-cafe but non-anime sections here as well?


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 19, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I wonder, do they plan on bringing the other non-cafe but non-anime sections here as well?



Hmmm? Which sections are you referring to in particular? The Konoha Mall sections?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 19, 2015)

baconbits said:


> I wonder, do they plan on bringing the other non-cafe but non-anime sections here as well?



Well the otaku section was half divided and it remains though as a ghost I'm not sure why but it will likely get deleted. 

There was mention of possibly technology board being moved to here, there's concern about tech help being too separate though: but that could remain it's own section or new subsection. 

Cafe University was mentioned in absorption. 

Frankly music and literature departments are slow enough that they could probably fit in here nicely but I believe box is against the idea.

Television and Sports remain the only two irl topics active enough to warrant a new section imo.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 19, 2015)

Yak said:


> I am guilty of being a lazy slut, too. Sometimes I'm so pooped after work and gym that I am unable to do the dishes, let alone prepare food. I order something.
> 
> I'm usually guit-tripping myself afterwards for being this decadent but I'm working on it.


Yeah, but as you said, it's _sometimes. _I'm sure for you it happens once or twice a week. But I've been going through this routine for the last 3 months where I'm the only one doing house-keeping.


----------



## baconbits (Aug 20, 2015)

♡'sutra said:


> Hmmm? Which sections are you referring to in particular? The Konoha Mall sections?



Yeah, those. I never go there, but only because the only sections of this site in my view are downtown.  I only venture outside when I want to read or make a complaint.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 20, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Yeah, but as you said, it's _sometimes. _I'm sure for you it happens once or twice a week. But I've been going through this routine for the last 3 months where I'm the only one doing house-keeping.



You know the problem
You know the solution


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 20, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Well the otaku section was half divided and it remains though as a ghost I'm not sure why but it will likely get deleted.
> 
> There was mention of possibly technology board being moved to here, there's concern about tech help being too separate though: but that could remain it's own section or new subsection.
> 
> ...



The idea right now is to have a kind of 'social' area for this; and then we have places like the Mall for media related things (video games, music, movies, comics, etc); the only reason Manga and Anime are separate is... well, it's an anime site.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 20, 2015)

baconbits said:


> Yeah, those. I never go there, but only because the only sections of this site in my view are downtown.  I only venture outside when I want to read or make a complaint.



I won't say it's not a possibility sometime down the road but right now, merging/absorbing more sections is unlikely


----------



## sworder (Aug 20, 2015)

em senpai said:


> Cafe University was mentioned in absorption.



fuck no

that clearly belongs in the cafe


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 20, 2015)

sworder said:


> fuck no
> 
> that clearly belongs in the cafe



Oldest thread on the front page is from 10-24-2014 08:11 PM


----------



## baconbits (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, the university doesn't get much action.


----------



## Yak (Aug 21, 2015)

Muh friends dumped me

Today was supposed to be cinema night. Now I'm on my own because no one has time or already made other plans earlier the week. Fuck. I have the need to be among people but I feel too tired to go to the gym instead today. What do


----------



## Franky (Aug 21, 2015)

Yak my Laboon accepts being your whale's Aniki, it's SUPER ★


----------



## Yak (Aug 21, 2015)

Franky said:


> Yak my Laboon accepts being your whale's Aniki, it's SUPER ★


----------



## baconbits (Aug 21, 2015)

Yak said:


> Muh friends dumped me
> 
> Today was supposed to be cinema night. Now I'm on my own because no one has time or already made other plans earlier the week. Fuck. I have the need to be among people but I feel too tired to go to the gym instead today. What do



That's a shame, bro.  But Flower's available.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 21, 2015)

All the bolded words before the actual thread titles... strain my eyes. @__@


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 21, 2015)

I agree. I'm trying to think of ways to fix it. Using colors sounds good in theory but might turn out to be cancer to the eye when implemented. I think making tags smaller – if that is possible – would already help. Not sure if that is possible though, I would have to ask senpai first


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2015)

LesExit said:


> I don't like how nail polish feels and I like my nails to be short. I think mainly because I play guitar...but I guess I also just don't like how it feels. I cut them at least once a week



Rock on     \m/


----------



## LesExit (Aug 22, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Rock on     \m/


I just like making noises


----------



## Swarmy (Aug 22, 2015)

LesExit said:


> I just like making noises



Hard core


----------



## LesExit (Aug 22, 2015)

Swarmy said:


> Hard core


nah....soft core


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 22, 2015)

Moving some chattier posts to the convo thread.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 22, 2015)

I've never been in a country club before.


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 22, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> I've never been in a country club before.



This is a Downtown Country Club for everyone. You do have to wear a polo shirt but please do not pop your collar.


----------



## Karasu (Aug 22, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> This is a Downtown Country Club for everyone. You do have to wear a polo shirt but please do not pop your collar.



I see. I see. 

Cool section guys. Good work.


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 23, 2015)

*KONOHA COUNTRY CLUB WATCHALONG —*

*1.* We are … not sure what we will be watching, _yet_ … 
BUT it will be decided in the room, so come on in!

*2.* Please use your NF username to join the room. 
You DON'T need to register to rabb.it to join and it is free.

*3.* Do _not_ accept if asked for access to your camera/microphone, 
just cancel & advance.

*4.* Start time is about 15 minutes from when this post has been posted. Feel free to join at any time, even after it has started.


*JOIN THE ROOM HERE: *


​


----------



## heartsutra (Aug 23, 2015)

Btw, the sound is on when you enter the room


----------



## Asriel (Aug 23, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> This is a Downtown Country Club for everyone. You do have to wear a polo shirt but please do not pop your collar.


Am I allowed to wear dressy tee's with the top few buttons undone?


----------



## Kitsune (Aug 23, 2015)

Eɾugo said:


> Am I allowed to wear dressy tee's with the top few buttons undone?



Only if you have a plentiful bounty of black chest hair bursting out with a gold chain lying in that nest of wonder.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 23, 2015)

oh, that's very good to hear then


----------



## baconbits (Aug 24, 2015)

Sometimes the moment I put on a shirt the collar pops in anticipation.  I'll have to work on that.

/blackpeopleproblems.


----------



## Asriel (Aug 25, 2015)

Am currently working on coloring in an image of panda exposing chest w/ gold chain just for this. 

Plus it gives me a chance to brush up (no pun intended) on my digital art skills.

Also I'm digging the smaller labels, Heart :33


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2015)

hah

NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEERD


----------



## Imagine (Aug 26, 2015)

Jagger said:


> Pretty blurry without *my glasses* and I tend to have headaches if I spend long periods of time not using them.
> 
> While I don't think my eyesight has recovered, I believe it hasn't deteriorated through the years.



            .


----------



## Jagger (Aug 26, 2015)

But I'm not you.


----------



## Imagine (Aug 26, 2015)

Jagger said:


> But I'm not you.


Yeah you're a dirt rat


----------



## Santí (Sep 1, 2015)

El Kitsune said:


> This is a Downtown Country Club for everyone. You do have to wear a polo shirt but please do not pop your collar.



I wanna be that one guy who wears a suit instead.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow guys. I leave for peak period and I'm back to find we've shifted homes and flipped it over  This place feels clean and swanky.

Can't wait for the contests to start


----------



## Kitsune (Sep 10, 2015)

ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ said:


> Wow guys. I leave for peak period and I'm back to find we've shifted homes and flipped it over  This place feels clean and swanky.
> 
> Can't wait for the contests to start



Hey, good to see you!  Big move and lots of deleted posts but things are settling down and the results have been very good!


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 11, 2015)

Sant? said:


> I wanna be that one guy who wears a suit instead.



I've been looking at lots of suits lately. Contrary to popular claims, I don't think they are boring. Au contraire, they can be very playful. It's a beautiful craft, imo. Clothes in general.



ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ said:


> Wow guys. I leave for peak period and I'm back to find we've shifted homes and flipped it over  This place feels clean and swanky.
> 
> Can't wait for the contests to start



Welcome back rahsia


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (Sep 11, 2015)

Kitsune said:


> Hey, good to see you!  Big move and lots of deleted posts but things are settling down and the results have been very good!


Hey  good to be back! How've you been?

Great job here guys. Things are settling down quite nicely and the vibe feels the same. Loving it, captain 


heartsutra said:


> Welcome back rahsia


Woohooo let's dance and celebrate, heart  

[YOUTUBE]Ki300WC61UE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vandal Savage (Sep 15, 2015)

ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ said:


> Wow guys. I leave for peak period and I'm back to find we've shifted homes and flipped it over  This place feels clean and swanky.
> 
> Can't wait for the contests to start



Where have you been?! 

As if I don't I know anyway. I <3 you.


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 24, 2015)

is flower gonna talk to us about hurr feelings


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 24, 2015)

i have no feelings- obvi


----------



## ~M~ (Sep 24, 2015)

But... you're a girl


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 24, 2015)

check
and
mate


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 24, 2015)

you know, you guys aren't really making me feel like this is a safe enough environment to come out and talk about my feelings

if i had them i mean- hypothetically


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 24, 2015)

Smoke said:


> Girls who are too nice. When you're that nice to everyone, it doesn't feel special when you're nice to me.



FUCK YOU REY

























did i do good? tell me i did good


----------



## Karasu (Sep 28, 2015)

Jeeze - jazzed my neck up while I was asleep. 

 help!


----------



## Mider T (Sep 29, 2015)

ᖷ⅃OWƎЯ said:


> you know, you guys aren't really making me feel like this is a safe enough environment to come out and talk about my feelings
> 
> if i had them i mean- hypothetically


----------



## Kikyo (Sep 29, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Jeeze - jazzed my neck up while I was asleep.
> 
> help!



Warm moist heat. Hot shower, warm towels, stuff like that.


----------



## Karasu (Sep 29, 2015)

Kikyo said:


> Warm moist heat. Hot shower, warm towels, stuff like that.




Mmm so going to do this right now. Thanks.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 5, 2015)

Hey guys, we're starting the cooking contest! Finally!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 5, 2015)

who here likes wine


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 6, 2015)

Tried it couple of times but haven't come across something I like so far. ) :

Why do you ask?


----------



## Kikyo (Oct 6, 2015)

Wine. I heard wine. Where? yes please?


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 6, 2015)

I've decided merlot is my favorite


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 7, 2015)

I started working part time at a restaurant recently and noticed how very, very lacking my knowledge is when it comes to wine and beer. Drinks in general.



What I know is red wine is popular in the colder seasons, such as fall and winter. It is heavier than white wine and goes well with meat. Red wine should have room temperature.

White wine is more popular in spring and summer, lighter in comparison and goes well with fish. It tastes better chilled.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2015)

Big, huge cleaning today. 
Off to do that.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 9, 2015)

Adamant said:


> Big, huge cleaning today.
> Off to do that.



That's a good workout. Have fun


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 9, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> I started working part time at a restaurant recently and noticed how very, very lacking my knowledge is when it comes to wine and beer. Drinks in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that's about as much as I know


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 9, 2015)

em senpai said:


> that's about as much as I know



Oh. Seems to suffice eh


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2015)

heartsutra said:


> That's a good workout. Have fun


You teasing me, right


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 9, 2015)

Adamant said:


> You teasing me, right



Try thinking about it that way. 
Hope that'll make you more enthusiastic


----------



## Catamount (Oct 9, 2015)

lmao you're very sweet ~

I've done a lot, but haven't finished yet.
Reminds me that I have to edit my answer in the thread about housechores. I HATE WASHING MICROWAVE OVEN.

Tho I've rewarded myself with latte x3


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 10, 2015)

Going to dive into the Horror genre in anime. The last I tried was Higurashi and that was quite some time ago~


*Spoiler*: __ 



Just kidding, started to rewatch Digimon Adventure


----------



## Solar (Oct 11, 2015)

I've yet to see a horror anime that doesn't come off as silly as one point. It might be a cultural difference.


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 12, 2015)

The fact that you know someone must've animated or filmed it reduces horror factor by 50% for me for pretty much everything. 

It's not exactly spooky, but I'm trying out Kowabon right now. 



> Kowabon, a horror story, will be animated using a technique called rotoscoping. Animators will trace live-action footage frame-by-frame to recreate it as animation.


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2015)

Horror does seem more effective when you're younger. Or maybe they just made better horrors back then, and I'd watched the to the point where others horrors don't have the same effect. 

I've only watched a few rotoscoped things. It's hit-or-miss for the most part. There's this one anime that used it and it took away from everything else because it was so jarring. I forget its name.


----------



## Houka02 (Oct 12, 2015)

Horror is funny in that Children are scared fairly easy but a more mature adult person need a more substance to be fearful. A lot of movie in the older times used fear (bugs, spiders, psycho, ect and really drive in our in born fears, while today it's more the disrupting elements seem to be more dominate, like monsters, demons, unholy beast, even twisted gods themselves. Seem to focus more on the unnatural/supernatural type things. Not really sure with anime but you can make any style scary if you put effort into it. I however can't stand gore so i avoid horror stuff as it often relies on that element as well, not all mind you.


----------



## Xiammes (Oct 12, 2015)

Shinsekai yori did horror pretty well, I recommend watching it, its not really even a horror anime.


----------



## Solar (Oct 12, 2015)

I didn't notice much horror in that show.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 17, 2015)

Can you guys post like this please?


----------



## heartsutra (Oct 17, 2015)

After you, Mister Mider T, sir.


----------



## Savage (Oct 27, 2015)

nappy and happy


----------



## Catamount (Oct 29, 2015)

guys, lets waste some time together :3


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2015)

Too be Simpsons honest

I'm going on blind date

Do I fuck on first date

kiss on first date

or do I do i take suggestion of lady,.

Tel me jeannie! >>


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2015)

Someone named gunners posted

How come I can't see his post?

Is he saying something nice?


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2015)

Okay, more serious post now that I'm sobered up

I got date on Friday guys.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 2, 2015)

That feeling when your professor legitimately draws a penis in psychology class 

Like 

Sex isn't funny 

Just the act of him drawing a penis or feeling the need to  is tho 

rite


----------



## Asriel (Nov 2, 2015)

Reminds me of when a teacher of mine was trying to spell shiite on the white board and ended up spelling shit.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

Makoto Sinkai


----------



## Legend (Nov 5, 2015)

It lives.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

fuck  I thought it worked the other way


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 5, 2015)

Wow. The .gif in your post changes to match the current .gif on display


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

I can do magic, all hail


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 5, 2015)

It's because you used the direct link to the section banner 

Glad you like them


----------



## Chrollo Lucilfer (Nov 5, 2015)

you have a weird choice of avas, heart


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 5, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> you have a weird choice of avas, heart



Loved that moment in the movie


----------



## Catamount (Nov 5, 2015)

Chrollo Lucilfer said:


> you have a weird choice of avas, heart


eh? 
lemme see


----------



## ghstwrld (Nov 16, 2015)

not a picture featuring Queen SLAYING the strength of one hundred seal while sitting under a tree

*VITA*


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 17, 2015)

We have a new smiley. 



: macatroni


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 18, 2015)

'sup.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 18, 2015)

nm


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 21, 2015)

Really wonder if anyone here thinks lipstick is a turn off for kissing.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 21, 2015)

Lipstick has never once been a turn on to me. It looks interesting left on cigarette butts. Don't smoke cigarettes anymore tho


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 22, 2015)

I agree. I think it's okay on pictures or on film but apart from that, I'm not a fan of lipstick. Bare lips are the most kissable lips in my opinion & kissmarks are superior to stains from lipstick. Some say they wear lipstick to protect their lips from dryness but lip balm would actually do a better job.

It's a luxury item.


----------



## Jirou (Nov 22, 2015)

Ah, yes. I just don't get the reason why some girls wear lipstick everyday (esp. those who are still students, no offense) just for the sole purpose of wearing them. Although some do say that it's because their lips are dry, lipbalms are made for those kind of things- even I use one mostly when it's winter. 

But I have nothing against them wearing it, just curious as to why they use them everyday.


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 22, 2015)

Maybe lipsticks hold emotional value for them. They might connect it with a pleasant memory and feel better when they wear it …


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 22, 2015)

I would say fashion too but honestly most just don't pull it off not tacky


----------



## Jirou (Nov 23, 2015)

I actually asked one of my humanities coursemate as to why she always color her lips with a lipstick (and on why she wears make-up in general), she told me she just want to do so because going to university with just her bareface on makes her feel totally plain & boring 

But then again, it's just her own style. It's what she wants so I'm gonna respect that. Well atleast I finally was able to have my question answered even if it's just by a single person.


----------



## choco bao bao (Nov 23, 2015)

heartsadtra said:


> 'sup.


This is awesome 





heartsadtra said:


> Really wonder if anyone here thinks lipstick is a turn off for kissing.


I don't wear lipstick as I haven't found a shade that suits me. My bf prefers me going bare too.

The trend now with Asians is having red, red lips regardless of your skin tone which turns out really bad 90% of the time. I think the trend started from K-dramas so they picked it up, but in actual fact, most of the time actresses/models wear pale, understated lipstick colours instead of glaring red. The times they put on the latter, they have professional makeup artists to make sure they look good with that shade. But of course for the common masses you don't have that so it's very easy to go wrong.


----------



## Jirou (Nov 23, 2015)

Matte colored lipsticks are also what's on the trend now. Having big matte-colored lips seems to be the new what they so called #LipsGoals


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2015)

Jirou said:


> I actually asked one of my humanities coursemate as to why she always color her lips with a lipstick (and on why she wears make-up in general), she told me she just want to do so because going to university with just her bareface on makes her feel totally plain & boring
> 
> But then again, it's just her own style. It's what she wants so I'm gonna respect that. Well atleast I finally was able to have my question answered even if it's just by a single person.


Seems like a decent answer


----------



## Jirou (Nov 23, 2015)

Well, here in our place, having to wear weak up everyday isn't actually one of our norms. So yeah, it's just curiousity attacking.


----------



## ? (Nov 23, 2015)

I prefer my women without lipstick, but some csn pull it off. Either way is okay with me.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm one entire curiosity attack


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 23, 2015)

*Spoiler*: _Gorgeous_ 




[YOUTUBE]rRlnTTKQMH8[/YOUTUBE]






choco bao bao said:


> The trend now with Asians is having red, red lips regardless of your skin tone which turns out really bad 90% of the time. I think the trend started from K-dramas so they picked it up, but in actual fact, most of the time actresses/models wear pale, understated lipstick colours instead of glaring red. The times they put on the latter, they have professional makeup artists to make sure they look good with that shade. But of course for the common masses you don't have that so it's very easy to go wrong.



I've heard makeup gurus say skin undertones are key to finding suitable colors, be it lip color, blush or eye shadow. Foundations & powder, too.




Jirou said:


> Matte colored lipsticks are also what's on the trend now. Having big matte-colored lips seems to be the new what they so called #LipsGoals



They've been popular for a while, mainly for their impressive staying power.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 23, 2015)

How about yall try some lipdick instead


----------



## Jirou (Nov 24, 2015)

I just like simple girls. Because their smile is the greatest make up they can wear


----------



## Karasu (Nov 26, 2015)

Love the banners in this section. Seriously cool.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2015)

*Panel-running @ ConAltDelete this year!*




Am so overjoyed!


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 26, 2015)

Black Sun said:


> Love the banners in this section. Seriously cool.



Good to hear you enjoy them, too!


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2015)

Eh having my thread put in convo thread just as good. Pretty cool beans eh guys?


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 26, 2015)

The best of luck to you, Bender


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 26, 2015)

I too want a new beginning heart


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 27, 2015)

Go ahead, it starts with you


----------



## kire (Nov 27, 2015)

Rapunzel Rapunzel, let down your hair...

I love the banners for this place.  So pretty.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 27, 2015)

Flower gleam and glow
Make your power shine 
Make the clock reverse 
Make what once was, now mine


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 3, 2015)

Nice to see Emu back to being ~M~
Simple & sophisticated


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2015)

why do the admins always change ur name tho


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 3, 2015)

Because they want to have pun


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 3, 2015)

Picking on the young ones is not cool


----------



## Vix (Dec 3, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Flower gleam and glow
> Make your power shine
> Make the clock reverse
> Make what once was, now mine


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 3, 2015)

~M~ said:


> Picking on the young ones is not cool



Plot twist! The youngest one is the one who does most of the bullying.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2015)

Since my username is Smoke, shouldn't I automatically get that "smoke" sparkle for free? And it can double as advertisement, so more people can join these competitions.


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 6, 2015)

Smog said:


> *Since my username is Smoke*, shouldn't I automatically get that "smoke" sparkle for free? And it can double as advertisement, so more people can join these competitions.





__

Thanks for the offer but _nah._


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2015)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!?!


Super funny, you guys. I'm in stitches.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2015)




----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2015)

Did you pick your cat up, put one paw in the snow, and then free him back in the house?


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2015)

It was on imgur, just thought it was super cute. :33


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2015)

The story behind that pic(supposedly) is that these people's cat wanted to go outside. So they opened the backdoor for it.


----------



## ~M~ (Dec 6, 2015)

leaving a highly irregular footprint pattern 

Or it was a 3 legged cat


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2015)

It shows that the cat took one step outside, went "nope" and then retracted its paw.


----------



## Kitsune (Dec 6, 2015)

Smoke said:


> It shows that the cat took one step outside, went "nope" and then retracted its paw.



Yeah this is what I thought it was.


----------



## Morglay (Dec 22, 2015)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Let?s say you have an ax. Just a cheap one, from Home Depot. On one bitter winter day, you use said ax to behead a man. Don?t worry, the man was already dead. Or maybe you should worry, because you?re the one who shot him.

He had been a big, twitchy guy with veiny skin stretched over swollen biceps, a tattoo of a swastika on his tongue. Teeth filed into razor-sharp fangs-you know the type. And you?re chopping off his head because, even with eight bullet holes in him, you?re pretty sure he?s about to spring back to his feet and eat the look of terror right off your face.

On the follow-through of the last swing, though, the handle of the ax snaps in a spray of splinters. You now have a broken ax. So, after a long night of looking for a place to dump the man and his head, you take a trip into town with your ax. You go to the hardware store, explaining away the dark reddish stains on the broken handle as barbecue sauce. You walk out with a brand-new handle for your ax.

The repaired ax sits undisturbed in your garage until the spring when, on one rainy morning, you find in your kitchen a creature that appears to be a foot-long slug with a bulging egg sac on its tail. Its jaws bite one of your forks in half with what seems like very little effort. You grab your trusty ax and chop the thing into several pieces. On the last blow, however, the ax strikes a metal leg of the overturned kitchen table and chips out a notch right in the middle of the blade.

Of course, a chipped head means yet another trip to the hardware store. They sell you a brand-new head for your ax. As soon as you get home, you meet the reanimated body of the guy you beheaded earlier. He?s also got a new head, stitched on with what looks like plastic weed-trimmer line, and it?s wearing that unique expression of ?you?re the man who killed me last winter? resentment that one so rarely encounters in everyday life.

You brandish your ax. The guy takes a long look at the weapon with his squishy, rotting eyes and in a gargly voice he screams, ?That?s the same ax that beheaded me!?

IS HE RIGHT?


----------



## heartsutra (Dec 23, 2015)

Going to add tags to the threads in KCC to match the thread prefixes & topics once I have the time. Hopefully this will be an acceptable workaround to the garbage search function.


----------



## Catamount (Dec 23, 2015)

if my op posts in my threads are still editable i can add tags myself
i promise i'll go without "tagging your things" tag 

edit
wait
so i can't add tags to my threads
that's not wise, it makes mods do additional work


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2015)

_*happy new year, KCC*_


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 6, 2016)

*What are some of the best countries you have travelled to?*

Title                       .


----------



## Roman (Jan 6, 2016)

Definitely enjoyed Austria the one time I went there. It was a tourist trip so I can't comment on what it's like to live there.


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 6, 2016)

I think there's no one country I liked the best as the majority of its cities would be too heterogeneous. 
But Cambodia was pretty cool (Siem Reap especially; Phnom Penh not so much) - a huge contrast in lifestyle compared to where I live. People seemed to be friendlier, food was good and cheap, the weather wasn't blazingly hot as I visited in December. I also loved riding in a tuk-tuk 
My favourite city so far would have to be Berlin for the "historical atmosphere"; till now I haven't been able to find the words to express how I felt when I was there and I'm afraid I'll slowly forget how I enjoyed it or not be able to experience it the same way again if I visited a second time


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 11, 2016)

Cold


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2016)

Sub-zero ice death outside right now.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 11, 2016)

It's warm and toasty where I am, in comparison. 1?C.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2016)

Braveheart said:


> It's warm and toasty where I am, in comparison. 1?C.



Stop rubbing it in when I had to deal with -30?C over the weekend and -18?C currently.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 11, 2016)

Jetstorm said:


> Stop rubbing it in when I had to deal with -30?C over the weekend and -18?C currently.




Ungodly weather. How long do you usually have to endure that? 
Is that considered the norm over there, or is it extreme even for your area?


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 11, 2016)

Sad thing is I think this is the norm.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 11, 2016)

How do you stay warm in that weather?


----------



## Legend (Jan 12, 2016)

chilly


----------



## Vandal Savage (Jan 14, 2016)

Braveheart said:


> How do you stay warm in that weather?



Several layers of clothing and making sure none of my skin is exposed if possible.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 14, 2016)

hello KCC 

so while I was away... can someone elighten me on that new Kennel subforum?  is it for real or just a joke for a week or two?


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 17, 2016)

To my knowledge (which may or may not be helpful since I'm a bit of a here-then-gone poster) it appears to be a real subforum. Even if it is a joke, I rather like it to be honest. Though I must say the KCC is probably my new fave place to post on NF.

Whoever or whomever collectively came up with this section idea, major props


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

This convo needs more life tho


----------



## Jaded Heart (Jan 17, 2016)

I definitely want to get in on that next cooking challenge and put my somewhat decent culinary skills to the test 

I'm actually a bit disappointed a missed the rice one; so versatile and easy to implement into virtually any dish. I could have had some fun throwing something together.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

Next time.

Thats exactly why i chose rice, i wanted to see people apply it in different ways


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

I wanted to make pets thread in KCC 
No point now, will talk about skincare again and again


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 17, 2016)

I want a pet 
But the maintenance cost is


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

I want a house full of pets


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 17, 2016)

Any kind of pet?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

except wasps 
ofc Swarmy would disagree 


I really want a guinea pig right now, but nobody supports my wish 

and uuuuu


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 17, 2016)

Ohh guinea pig  they're so kawaii


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 17, 2016)

*lurks*


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

you had one?


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 17, 2016)

Pet topics are of course still welcome in KCC. The Kennel … kind of came out of nowhere & I'm not even sure if it is permanent. I wouldn't count on it.


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 17, 2016)

Adamant said:


> you had one?



Never had pets but I wanted a cat


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

Braveheart said:


> Pet topics are of course still welcome in KCC. The Kennel ? kind of came out of nowhere & I'm not even sure if it is permanent. I wouldn't count on it.


i think so too
the description proves it 
but i don't want to talk there cause the topic of animals, pets and nature is too important to me to read someone's shit. like you know people like to post something edgy just to tingle someone's sense or morals. i don't react on that except this topics i've mentioned.




you guys not living with a cat or a dog really miss a lot.  i would really like you to get a pet sometime, cause it's such a unique type of bond you'd be forming with them


----------



## choco bao bao (Jan 17, 2016)

I can't have a furry animal as my sister's asthmatic


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

there are cats that aren't supposed to call allergies  like siberian cat. the allergies are caused not by the fur, but by the saliva of the animal, unless the poor girl is allergic to any natural fur in general.


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

Ada I did say I was contemplating Food Retirement


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

should I neg you to take that pos rep back?


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

nupe.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)

not like I wanted to


----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)

Good Good


----------



## Catamount (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Legend (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

Legend ninja'd the thread


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

This is true


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

why did you do that


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

Because Reasons


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

face the consequences now


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

Like what?


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

it depends on how manymuch free time we have 
edit: fuck the spellcheck lmao


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

Oh my

Spellcheck will get you lol


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

damn usually it just changes a word to something completely different, but this time it fucked me up like grammaticaly 

i am great with typos.
my best talent.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

There there, there is always next time


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

like totally spoiled the mood, eh?


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 18, 2016)

Adamant said:


> you guys not living with a cat or a dog really miss a lot.  i would really like you to get a pet sometime, cause it's such a unique type of bond you'd be forming with them



My mom had a point when she disagreed because all the work was likely to fall on her while we (the kids) would have all the fun. My dad liked dogs better. In the end, we couldn't agree on anything & the landlord being against pets was the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 18, 2016)

the rent flats 

our flat owner is a nice guy but when i moved in with my cat, he aske if mah boi knows the toilet. i was like "dude my cat knows about hygiene more than the majority of adults in the city". the ugly truth is that i am right 

tbh i can't stand it when people call the pets misbehaved but do nothing to train them. honestly, just don't expect a diamond to appear from nowhere.


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

Adamant said:


> like totally spoiled the mood, eh?


of course not


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 18, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]AAJ1vPe4w2c[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Legend (Jan 18, 2016)

Rose Quartz

Mooooom


----------



## heartsutra (Jan 19, 2016)

My significant other didn't get the video until I explained it to him


----------



## Legend (Jan 19, 2016)

Well he knows now

Mama Gem Color.


----------



## Lortastic (Jan 24, 2016)

Is it true snow is fluffy and rolls up nice and easily into a snowball?


----------



## perman07 (Jan 24, 2016)

Lortastic said:


> Is it true snow is fluffy and rolls up nice and easily into a snowball?


Depends on the snow, mainly how wet and/or how hard it is, many different types of snow. Though if you have enough of it, any snowtype can be made into a snowball, some types just lend themselves to it more. Old snow often has an icy quality to it. And it's often near roads which have been gravelled, so you can make very hard, mean snowballs from roadside snow. Not fluffy at all.

I can't tell if you're being serious or not


----------



## D4nc3Style (Jan 24, 2016)

perman07 said:


> That shit gets old quick when you lose time every morning and have to get up earlier to shovel snow and ready your car...



I live in Utah, and we got a good snow storm last night. Nothing near what the East Coast go though. I love the snow, and shoveling it has never really bothered me all that much.


----------



## perman07 (Jan 24, 2016)

D4nc3Style said:


> I live in Utah, and we got a good snow storm last night. Nothing near what the East Coast go though. I love the snow, and shoveling it has never really bothered me all that much.


Well, as you noticed it was the morning aspect more than the snow aspect that annoyed me

Last week I had like 3-4 days in a row where there was like 20-40 cm of snow all over the car every single time I used it, was like 10-15 minutes extra of just getting the car ready every single time. Global warming's to blame apparently


----------



## Kikyo (Feb 1, 2016)

Anyone do Lularoe? I just ordered 2 dresses, leggings and a shirt. So cute.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 15, 2016)

Man  who picks the animations for the banner. 

Love the one with the sun through the leaves.


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 15, 2016)

Maybe heartsutra or xiammes


----------



## Catamount (Feb 15, 2016)

it's just a randomizer, but ask hearty


----------



## heartsutra (Feb 16, 2016)

Karasu said:


> Man  who picks the animations for the banner.
> 
> Love the one with the sun through the leaves.



It's from , if I recall correctly. Speaking of which, new Makoto Shinkai muubii this summer:

[YOUTUBE]RBBrZ3d2sJE[/YOUTUBE]




~M~ said:


> Maybe heartsutra or xiammes


>xiammes

Nani?!



Adamant said:


> it's just a randomizer, but ask hearty



Ye, it's a selection from various anime (and one from Forest Gump) that rotates randomly. Should be a different one each time you visit the section. 5cm per second, Garden of words, Naruto, Wolf Children and Forest Gump.


----------



## Karasu (Feb 16, 2016)

Very cool that they create scenes such as these in anime - it makes for excellent storytelling. 

xiammes with that excellent taste


----------



## Catamount (Mar 5, 2016)

_



			Last edited by heartsutra; Today at 09:02 PM. 					 					 						Reason: Black Sun/Karasu
		
Click to expand...




JEALOUS
_


----------



## Kikyo (Mar 13, 2016)

Recently discovered Lularoe clothing. It's sold via independent consultants, often in private groups on Facebook. Anyone else got any? They have such cute fabric patterns and so comfy. I wish it was a bit more affordable though.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 15, 2016)

New  in case anyone is interested!

We're going to have a KCC contest soon, too.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2016)

Never tried signing up there. 

I did, however, recently register at MyAnimeList and actually use it.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2016)

mal does not ask you any "random questions" about how the usergroups on the project called or what some staff abbreviations mean.

mal/mml are ok, it was of some use for me actually


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2016)

Tru that. Are you watching any anime this season?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 16, 2016)

tbh no.
i've just finished Azumanga and that was nice, the last two episodes even made me nostalgic and sad.
I then tried Abenobashi and Eureka Seven, but the latter is kinds illogical and the first is just another FuriKuri and this is boring, not worth wasting time.
I am dead adult 

and you?


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 16, 2016)

I do! I'm watching Mayoiga, Joker Game and Kiznaiver this season. Out of the three, Joker Game is most enjoyable so far. Kiznaiver is intriguing and Mayoiga is weird. Apart from that, I'm trying to keep up with the Naruto anime …


----------



## Catamount (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah you mentioned one of those in hanami thread. I really don't feel like starting anything new, I think I'd rather rewatch something or try continue something I previously put on hold. 

Honestly catching up with Naruto is beyond me. I don't even try anymore. The only endless ongoing I am following is Bleach manga. Do you read it?


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 18, 2016)

Ah, what do you plan to watch? Is there a list?

Never got into Bleach. All I know about it is that it was all over the place in a matter of weeks about +10 years ago or so and tons of Naruto fans were reading it as well, debating which series they liked better. It irked me at that time!! That was a long time ago, though. I would give it a try today but not right now. I'm in my anime phase right now.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 18, 2016)

Yeah I tried making MAL list, but it's probably not full 

I have always been more of a manga reader, I couldn't even complete MML cause I either remember just half of the titles, or can't find them there at all. I always choose reading manga over watching anime. I really prefer watching something when I am busy with some stuff like cooking or anything. 

lol yeah Bleach was a reason I joined here to begin with. I love the style more than the plot. And I was really surprised when something so chaotic as One Piece got it's section 



edit
we should add each other on MAL


----------



## Catamount (Apr 24, 2016)

I am so lost here


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 24, 2016)

Think mobile browsing is much better on XeNF but it'll take some time to get used to the desktop version. I'd be lying if I said I don't miss the way the old NF looked like for mods.


----------



## Solar (Apr 25, 2016)

XenForo is probably better overall when comparing to later vB options. Though I dislike both styles that are available at the moment.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2016)

the problem wasn't vbulletin itself, but the amount of bugs and lagging on that version.
at least vbulleting looked like forum and not social media.


----------



## Solar (Apr 25, 2016)

It still looks like a message board to me. What makes it seem otherwise?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 25, 2016)

Nothing if you put it like that.
I just never used  xenoforo before, too many fancy option, I guess.


----------



## Solar (Apr 25, 2016)

Well, it's better than the collapsible, large Twitter status bar that vB4 has.


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 25, 2016)

The S/Admin team is doing what it can do to address any issues one by one and you are helping, too, by testing this thing and offering feedback. Give it a bit of time


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm actually liking this. The alerts when you are mentioned or quoted is great. I like the dark skin, though it needs a little work and I'd like more skin option eventually. The changes to bbcode is annoying and I don't really want to go use the alternate URL, but things are working pretty well so far. Thank god the collapse sub-forum button is back.  I'm finding a great deal of amusement in the forum upgrade threads where people are complaining about "missing" features that have just been changed to something else. I mean, come on, it's not hard to read and click around. You aren't going to break anything. I'm the old fart that ought to be complaining about not wanting changes. lol There are things that need to be fixed for sure, but overall, it's a pleasant surprise for me.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 26, 2016)

oh god skins
these two skins are awful
too contrast and... duh. not technically, but aesthetically.


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

Kikyo said:


> I'm actually liking this. The alerts when you are mentioned or quoted is great. I like the dark skin, though it needs a little work and I'd like more skin option eventually. The changes to bbcode is annoying and I don't really want to go use the alternate URL, but things are working pretty well so far. Thank god the collapse sub-forum button is back.  I'm finding a great deal of amusement in the forum upgrade threads where people are complaining about "missing" features that have just been changed to something else. I mean, come on, it's not hard to read and click around. You aren't going to break anything. I'm the old fart that ought to be complaining about not wanting changes. lol There are things that need to be fixed for sure, but overall, it's a pleasant surprise for me.


I used to visit a different forum a while ago and noticed a lot of features I really liked that NF didn't have, so I made a few requests on NF to get those features. I didn't know about vBulletin or Xenforo, but I was basically asking for an upgrade to Xenforo without knowing it 
I'm loving the upgrade


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> I used to visit a different forum a while ago and noticed a lot of features I really liked that NF didn't have, so I made a few requests on NF to get those features. I didn't know about vBulletin or Xenforo, but I was basically asking for an upgrade to Xenforo without knowing it
> I'm loving the upgrade


What in particular are you enjoying?


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello Nello


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

Alerts, text editor (this one has lots of things), ratings, conversations instead of PMs, new "CP", idk if collapsible sections is a new thing?, you can show online status without revealing your current activity... i'm probably forgetting a few as well ^^

Only things i'm missing are automatic merging of double posts and better skins!


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Hello Nello


Ohayo Catamounto


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2016)

I haven't seen you around here before, why don't you come here more often


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

I can't cook and my life is pretty boring


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> Alerts, text editor (this one has lots of things), ratings, conversations instead of PMs, new "CP", idk if collapsible sections is a new thing?, you can show online status without revealing your current activity... i'm probably forgetting a few as well ^^
> 
> Only things i'm missing are automatic merging of double posts and better skins!



The text editor is pleasant to use, isn't it? I'm missing some of the older custom tags but it's not too bad. I think edit messages would be handy. The skin is a good base but I agree it can use tweaking. I preferred the way the thread list looked like on the old system. It would also be great to have the buttons on posts align with the bottom line instead of floating around – they look lost to me. Little things like that would improve the experience even more, I think. There's a chance those changes will be implemented in the future.

The ability to collapse sections isn't new. ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> I can't cook and my life is pretty boring


u fit here perfectly then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

Come to think of it I wouldn't mind if the poster boxes on the left were a bit more compact so they didn't stretch the page. I would like the option to hide the thing on the bottom that shows messages, likes received etc. I also think 175x175 is a better size for avas than 150x200. I don't know how many other people feel the same though


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 28, 2016)

Yeah, the ability to disable ratings would be quite neat. And … I wouldn't mind going back to 100px by 100 px avatars actually …

My current ava is 100 x 100


----------



## Catamount (Apr 28, 2016)

wow heart
you rebel


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

That would be nice too, but I was thinking about this thing:





> My current ava is 100 x 100


But what about all that wasted horizontal space


----------



## heartsutra (Apr 28, 2016)

Nello said:


> That would be nice too, but I was thinking about this thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not wasted to me
Give it room to breathe 

Big avas aren't ugly to me, I just thought that smaller avas looked good on xeNF when I tested it and have kept it ever since



Catamount said:


> wow heart
> you rebel



_Rawr!_


----------



## Nello (Apr 28, 2016)

Making pancakes is a great opportunity to clean dishes at the same time


----------



## Kikyo (Apr 28, 2016)

The more I use it, the better xenforo seems.  

Heart doesn't need a big ava to win internet points. 

We do more than cook here. we eat too.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

So this convo is not just a legend after all

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## heartsutra (May 3, 2016)

?


----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

i thought it didn't exist

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2016)

Don't encourage it, hearty


----------



## heartsutra (May 3, 2016)

??


----------



## Catamount (May 3, 2016)




----------



## Finalbeta (May 3, 2016)

????????????

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 4, 2016)

So why this is the first convo in there

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Kikyo (May 4, 2016)

because it hasn't been here long.


----------



## Itachі (May 4, 2016)

this section is even deader than i thought it would be


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2016)

not really, it's just that people who frequent it all have other convos where they hangout.
ofc i'd rather have it more active, but oh well.


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Catamount said:


> not really, it's just that people who frequent it all have other convos where they hangout.
> ofc i'd rather have it more active, but oh well.


We can reactivate

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Isn't that true?  @Weiss

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Catamount (May 5, 2016)

not finalbeta active


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Catamount said:


> not finalbeta active


I remember this name.......

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Finalbeta (May 5, 2016)

Mmmmmmmm.........

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

@TheWiggian welcome to the konoha country club

Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Catamount (May 6, 2016)

stop scaring off new members, get back to chatterbox


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Catamount said:


> stop scaring off new members, get back to chatterbox


You don't even imagine what happened few hours ago in there

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Itachі (May 6, 2016)

Peter Pan said:


> You don't even imagine what happened few hours ago in there


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2016)

Peter Pan what is your native tongue?


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Peter Pan what is your native tongue?


Italian

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)

Mider T said:


> Peter Pan what is your native tongue?


Am I forgiven you mighty Mider master of VMs?

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Mider T (May 6, 2016)

Yes, because I like that title.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 6, 2016)



Reactions: Dislike 3


----------



## Santí (May 6, 2016)

heartsutra said:


> ?





heartsutra said:


> ??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Asriel (May 6, 2016)

That is the question.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (May 7, 2016)

You can have him back guys, really


----------



## Catamount (May 9, 2016)

Guys.

I don't know if you and your country care about it, but it's 9th May today, so. Victory Day.

If you have _those people _in your families or among friends, hug them with even more love today, they don't have that much time left. Thanks to them I am alive and I know this for sure, it's not just emotional fiction.

I hope it never happens again, I hope that somehow world learns the lesson, I hope for many and much more.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

Catamount said:


> Guys.
> 
> I don't know if you and your country care about it, but it's 9th May today, so. Victory Day.
> 
> ...


So since this is a so much special day, will you forgive my actions and give one last chance?

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Finalbeta (May 9, 2016)

And I have also undoed your dislikes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gibbs (Jun 15, 2016)

What does this actually do?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 15, 2016)

Back, shoulders, arms, forearms

oh yeah and fucking cardio. You get tired real quick if your doing it right and trying to get the entire rope off the ground instead of being a little bitch and twiddling the ends


----------



## LesExit (Jun 19, 2016)

I'm laughing so hard right now.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jun 21, 2016)

LesExit said:


> I'm laughing so hard right now.



Why are you laughing?


----------



## Dante (Jun 21, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you laughing?


you wouldn't understand, its a human thing

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## LesExit (Jun 21, 2016)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why are you laughing?


I was having a good day


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2016)

it says one of my posts here  got deleted but i don't see anything being deleted there  wtf plz explain cuz if it's post with links then double wtf it's kinda useful


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 29, 2016)

Catamount said:


> it says one of my posts here  got deleted but i don't see anything being deleted there  wtf plz explain cuz if it's post with links then double wtf it's kinda useful


The second to last post in the thread was made by you and deleted by me. Could be that post the notification was referring to.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2016)

I can barely remember what was there, maybe accidentaly shitposting 


anyway  then


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 29, 2016)

Are you excited for any upcoming Summer 2016 anime?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Jun 29, 2016)

as for me nope, I don't follow seasonal new series at all. i haven't seen too many old things to be excited by new ones.
you love new stuff?


----------



## heartsutra (Jun 29, 2016)

I only started getting a little more interested in seasonal anime since posting on this forum!

The last series I finished were  (2007) and  (2012). Oh, and , the only Spring 2016 season anime I managed to finish. Had high hopes for  but dropped it in the end.

I look forward to  for Summer 2016 since I enjoyed the Manga version it's based on and previews looked good.


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 28, 2016)

I love you all in a special way

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kikyo (Jul 28, 2016)

~M~ said:


> I love you all in a special way


~M~ kun!  Are you still running the art shop? I never go to the Art section anymore.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 29, 2016)

I didn't answer hearty and now she hates me and I doubt even M loves me


----------



## ~M~ (Jul 29, 2016)

I'm not able to work in my shop atm because my laptop is broken  just the screen and nothing else though so I'll figure something out 

I love you catamount too I just dunno you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## heartsutra (Jul 29, 2016)

~M~ said:


> I love you all in a special way


You've been away for a long time.
Welcome back Emu



Catamount said:


> I didn't answer hearty and now she hates me and I doubt even M loves me


Better late than never


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 3, 2016)

Why would a man be insecure about being very tall though? Unless He's like 6'9" or something


----------



## Finalbeta (Aug 3, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Why would a man be insecure about being very tall though? Unless He's like 6'9" or something


Well being in the 99 percentile makes you already different from the others you know, let alone more extra inches

It might be a superficial difference but it's still one 

I know people who would like to be shorter


----------



## Brian (Aug 13, 2016)

Haze said:


> That's because you were 7 years old when NF started, you fucking child.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vix (Aug 20, 2016)

@Tendοu Sοuji the internet truly captured your pic. You are famous, Spam


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2016)

Giraffe of Fellatio said:


> Why would a man be insecure about being very tall though? Unless He's like 6'9" or something



Because you're literally an anomaly? So far removed from normalcy that you stick out wherever you go.


----------



## Aphrodite (Aug 29, 2016)

This is the last convo thread im hitting up.. i already got tired.


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 29, 2016)

Moody said:


> Because you're literally an anomaly? So far removed from normalcy that you stick out wherever you go.



People are less likely to treat you like shit for being extremely tall than for being extremely short, plus people over 6'5" or something aren't that uncommon in the west.


----------



## SLB (Aug 29, 2016)

That is uncommon anywhere you are

Maybe not 6'5 but every inch after is closer and closer to shaq


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 29, 2016)

I mean is it top 2%? Wouldn't doubt it, I'm 5'10" which is theoretically average (so I assume the mode as well) but I feel short all the time, and 6'1" to 6'3" don't even stand out that much, if they were 2 meters maybe. Even then, towering height has been a revered trait for males whereas females above even 5'11" aren't that well liked


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 29, 2016)

moody is right, who wouldn't be insecure at 6'9? thats a freak of nature


----------



## Godly Giraffe - King of the Uverworld (Aug 29, 2016)

Well I did say 6'9" is freakishly tall


----------



## SLB (Aug 30, 2016)

Moody said:


> Because you're literally an anomaly? So far removed from normalcy that you stick out wherever you go.



why would you move posts like this to a convo, though? 

it was a sporadic trade of posts that pretty much ended right there? yo heart, i know you don't have to lot to mod in this section (considering its inception was more or less unnecessary to begin with) but breathe in and out. you're an s-mod now. you probably have actual work to do somewhere on this dead-ass forum.

you're good, homie.


----------



## DavyChan (Sep 8, 2016)

I haven't seen you @heartsutra in like a year. Where have you been? You use to be all over the box. I miss that.


----------



## heartsutra (Sep 8, 2016)

DavyChan said:


> I haven't seen you @heartsutra in like a year. Where have you been? You use to be all over the box. I miss that.


My activity is mainly in Naruto Avenue and Akihabara District nowadays!


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Sep 18, 2016)

hey:


----------



## Catamount (Oct 19, 2016)

Oi pple

Cooking contests are on air again!


----------



## ~M~ (Oct 24, 2016)

Yum

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey gaiz

Those of you who travel, tell me what kinds of foreign passports do you have? Biometric IDs or usual passport?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

Welcome me. Welcome, me.

@Catamount what illegal activities are you into that would cause you to worry so much about having your fingerprints on a database? Lol


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

Now I'm in charge of two places you post in. How does it feel, kitten?


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Safe and sound, dad


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

also like

when i am not allowed to troll anywhere now but everyone else is gonna have fun


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

That poor cat.

Play nice, and you can troll all you want.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

Nice?


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)

You're a nice kitty.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Oct 25, 2016)




----------



## Catamount (Oct 25, 2016)

well that's sad


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 25, 2016)

You have two new daddies now instead of two mommies.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2016)

Better two dads I know in their faces than one underaged mother and one non-existing.
European morals smh


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

Or I'll be dad, and Saru can be big brother.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 26, 2016)

Too late to back down, dad number...


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

I already tell dad jokes IRL and am trying to make little Laws as we speak.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2016)

DUDE, get off the computer while you're doing that.


----------



## Tiger (Oct 26, 2016)

As I hit send I wondered which one of you would have your mind in the gutter. Figures it's the BH mod.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2016)

Level successfully passed.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Tiger (Oct 27, 2016)

Every day of my life.


----------



## Catamount (Oct 27, 2016)

Tfw u have pics off on ur phone and can't remember what GIF exactly u posted this morning

I need a doctor


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2017)

fixed the toilet downstairs. First time I did something that didn't involve having to call the plumber.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 8, 2017)

I went to a wedding yesterday stayed round my aunts and got stuck with babysitting 2 1 year olds a 3 year old and a 5 year old turned out to be a hell of a lot easier than I thought since kids love their cool uncle VAK.

Took them to a pond to feed some ducks, we watched star wars while the younger two were asleep had mcdonalds and then went for a walk in the field near my Aunts with my dog for an hour while they chased him around and me and my GF just had a chilled out walk, made us decide that we want kids sooner rather than later.

had a 3 of them curled on a sofa all of us wearing a big blanket watching the force awakens a few hours ago too by far one of the best days I've had in a long time.


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2017)

lol I totally feels like watching The Force Awakens again now that Carrie Fisher has passed away.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 8, 2017)

yeah it was on sky movies here since they've been showing all of the star wars film in order for a while introduced my 16 month old nephew to a new hope earlier


----------



## Catamount (Jan 9, 2017)

I saw that gif
It was cute
Is Law even still here in KCC


----------



## Frosch (Jan 11, 2017)

cat


----------



## John Wick (Jan 11, 2017)

dogZ r better


----------



## Catamount (Jan 15, 2017)

Frosch said:


> cat


Ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tiger (Jan 15, 2017)

Catamount said:


> I saw that gif
> It was cute
> Is Law even still here in KCC



Yeah, but I don't read convo threads very often. If you're gonna write out my name, may as well tag me lol. What's up?


----------



## Bender (Jan 16, 2017)

Scary shit happened while I was doing delivery: saw a freaking dog walking on the side of the road. Freaked me the hell out. Thank god no one was speeding.


----------



## Catamount (Jan 16, 2017)

Law said:


> Yeah, but I don't read convo threads very often. If you're gonna write out my name, may as well tag me lol. What's up?


The job is keeping me too busy, maybe I just should stop giving a fuck.
Also tagging is the easy way.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 26, 2017)

@Law 




Suits is back more donna sexiness.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kire (Feb 22, 2017)

Anyone alive in here?


----------



## Tiger (Mar 19, 2017)

Hey guys, welcome your new overlord with open arms!

@Khaleesi 

Hope the workload isn't overwhelming...

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 19, 2017)

I wasn't sure whether to make a thread today introducing myself to you guys, but doing it here does the trick, thank you @Law 

But yeah hi everyone, I look forward to working with you guys and doing big things that make the KCC great again ~

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Catamount (Mar 19, 2017)

Welcome!
It's awesome

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 19, 2017)

Spring is on the way for those of us north of the equator


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 19, 2017)

Yeah, I love that it's going to warm up soon.
Ofc Georgia doesn't have "spring"
It'll be spring like for a week then it'll feel like the flaming inferno of summer


----------



## Catamount (Mar 20, 2017)

We had snow today what are you all talking about


----------



## Eros (Mar 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> We had snow today what are you all talking about


New England? I think it's snowing there today. It's hot here in the Midwest today.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 20, 2017)

Catamount said:


> We had snow today what are you all talking about





Alejandro said:


> New England? I think it's snowing there today. It's hot here in the Midwest today.



It was below freezing here just last week and people were running around like headless chicken lol welcome to the South

It's warm here today tho, perfect spring weather


----------



## Ashi (Mar 20, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> It was below freezing here just last week and people were running around like headless chicken lol welcome to the South
> 
> It's warm here today tho, perfect spring weather





SQUAAAAA


SQUAAAAA


----------



## Ashi (Mar 20, 2017)

Also Lasagna-chan is right

GA weather is about as consistent as Pulpy OJ


----------



## Catamount (Mar 21, 2017)

+13 centigrade wtf thanks imma go out naked


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 21, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> Also Lasagna-chan is right
> 
> GA weather is about as consistent as Pulpy OJ



Is pulpy orange juice not consistently......pulpy? 



Catamount said:


> +13 centigrade wtf thanks imma go out naked


run if the cops see you


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Is pulpy orange juice not consistently......pulpy?
> 
> 
> run if the cops see you



It has poor consistency you ragamuffin


You ever drink the stuff? Tis a crime on humanity I dare say.


I want my Juice nice and smooth not chunky and stringy


ALLAAAAAAAAH


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 21, 2017)

I actually like pulpy orange juice tho


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I actually like pulpy orange juice tho




WE CAN NEVER FUCKN AGREE CAN WE


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2017)

Pulpy orange juice is the best! I used to hate it so much when I was little (but we hate everything when we're children), but now I love it so much. Juice with pulp is also marginally better for you, but that's not saying much since most commercial juice isn't even really that healthy to begin with.

I kind of want some orange juice now, too...


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Pulpy orange juice is the best! I used to hate it so much when I was little (but we hate everything when we're children), but now I love it so much. Juice with pulp is also marginally better for you, but that's not saying much since most commercial juice isn't even really that healthy to begin with.
> 
> I kind of want some orange juice now, too...





You and Lasagna are whats wrong with the world


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2017)

Well if it's any consolation, I don't really like lasagna! Whenever someone has made it for me, it's either been too cheesy or the noodles are too thick so there's a layer of flavourness blehness in the middle. The only lasagna I ever really didn't mind eating is my grandmother's, but that's because she uses a lot of meat and sauce so it's really hearty and has a different taste. Everything my grandmother makes is good though! I wish she was getting so old now because she can't cook as often anymore, especially with her hands becoming really gnarled. I miss her cookies.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Well if it's any consolation, I don't really like lasagna! Whenever someone has made it for me, it's either been too cheesy or the noodles are too thick so there's a layer of flavourness blehness in the middle. The only lasagna I ever really didn't mind eating is my grandmother's, but that's because she uses a lot of meat and sauce so it's really hearty and has a different taste. Everything my grandmother makes is good though! I wish she was getting so old now, because she can't cook as often anymore. I miss her cookies.



Lasagna=Khaleesi


Lasagna itself is A1 tho, you need to try me mum's


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh. I'm really not up to date on forum nicknames, but I think that might be because I only visit for a few days every dzoen or so weeks.

I kind of want to go home and make pasta now after thinking about lasagna.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Oh. I'm really not up to date on forum nicknames, but I think that might be because I only visit for a few days every dzoen or so weeks.
> 
> I kind of want to go home and make pasta now after thinking about lasagna.



U like Ellie Goulding?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2017)

Well I just had to Google that name because it made me think of Elliott Gould for some weird reason, soooo... no... but I've never listened to her music before. I'm actually really, really, really unaware of a lot of musicians these days.


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Well I just had to Google that name because it made me think of Elliott Gould for some weird reason, soooo... no... but I've never listened to her music before. I'm actually really, really, really unaware of a lot of musicians these days.




What do you listen to then?


----------



## Jessica (Mar 21, 2017)

Oh my god, I don't think I could fit it all in here.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 21, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> WE CAN NEVER FUCKN AGREE CAN WE



Is it my fault you have bad taste?  



Jessica said:


> Pulpy orange juice is the best! I used to hate it so much when I was little (but we hate everything when we're children), but now I love it so much. Juice with pulp is also marginally better for you, but that's not saying much since most commercial juice isn't even really that healthy to begin with.
> 
> I kind of want some orange juice now, too...



Pulpy orange juice just tastes more fresh too, although I like non pulpy orange juice too


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Is it my fault you have bad taste?
> 
> 
> 
> Pulpy orange juice just tastes more fresh too, although I like non pulpy orange juice too



You're the one with the bad taste


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 21, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> You're the one with the bad taste


I'll cut you Tensa


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I'll cut you Tensa




You dont have it in u :>


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 21, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> You dont have it in u :>


I'll get panda to do it :>


----------



## Ashi (Mar 21, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> I'll get panda to do it :>




she would never :>


or would she :<


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 22, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> she would never :>
> 
> 
> or would she :<


Is that even a question? 

She would :>


----------



## Ashi (Mar 22, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Is that even a question?
> 
> She would :>



we'll see about that >;T


----------



## jkujbkjhffd (Mar 22, 2017)

>;T


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 22, 2017)

TensaXZangetsu said:


> we'll see about that >;T





Pandamonium said:


> >;T



See Tensa she totally would cut you :>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessica (Mar 22, 2017)

I feel like such a dummy when I see a post I made the day before that I know people read, and it's full of weird typos and/or things that don't make any sense because I either had a really bad brain fart or a stroke.

I promise that I know how to speak English! I really, really do!


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 22, 2017)

Haha you're fine, I have auto correct and I still make really bad spelling and grammar mistakes. The internet makes you lazy especially when it comes to grammar.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 23, 2017)

Oh my god, I wouldn't make ANY sense if I used my phone. I make so many typos that my auto-correct thinks I'm trying to say something totally different from what I actually mean.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 23, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Oh my god, I wouldn't make ANY sense if I used my phone. I make so many typos that my auto-correct thinks I'm trying to say something totally different from what I actually mean.


lmao, I make the dumbest and funniest typos on my phone especially when I'm texting my boyfriend. And he never lets me live them down.

There needs to be a grammar checker along with autocorrect


----------



## Catamount (Apr 23, 2017)

So.
Shiseido had released a Maquillage item created in collaboration with Sailor Moon (brand or the ficitonal character - choose yourself).


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

This conversation is different every time I look at it.


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Jessica said:


> I feel like such a dummy when I see a post I made the day before that I know people read, and it's full of weird typos and/or things that don't make any sense because I either had a really bad brain fart or a stroke.
> 
> I promise that I know how to speak English! I really, really do!





Khaleesi said:


> Haha you're fine, I have auto correct and I still make really bad spelling and grammar mistakes. The internet makes you lazy especially when it comes to grammar.





Jessica said:


> Oh my god, I wouldn't make ANY sense if I used my phone. I make so many typos that my auto-correct thinks I'm trying to say something totally different from what I actually mean.





Khaleesi said:


> lmao, I make the dumbest and funniest typos on my phone especially when I'm texting my boyfriend. And he never lets me live them down.
> 
> There needs to be a grammar checker along with autocorrect



So basically I've interpreted the following:

>Having auto-correct enabled on your phone
>You continuously post errors/typos
>It's technology's fault for making you more lazy
>You're aware of the fact that auto-correct is the problem
>auto-correct is still enabled on your phone
>2017
>Not disabling auto-corrrect
>mfw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jessica (Apr 30, 2017)

I don't visit NF on my phone? I only post when I'm in front of a computer. I was talking about having brain farts when I'm typing and not realizing until later.


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi is a bully.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Slander


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Apr 30, 2017)

Santi said:


> Slander


Bully

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Khaleesi said:


> Bully



You think most people are bully's


----------



## Catamount (Apr 30, 2017)

This is how traumatized by Santi people feel


----------



## Santí (Apr 30, 2017)

Have I scarred you, Cata?


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)

Did you try to tho


----------



## Santí (May 1, 2017)

Never even crossed my mind.


----------



## Catamount (May 1, 2017)

Good


----------



## Fin (May 8, 2017)

hullo


----------



## Samehada (May 25, 2017)

Fin said:


> hullo



What's good?


----------



## Fin (May 26, 2017)

Samehada said:


> What's good?


Same beautiful nonsense.  Whats good with you?


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Fin said:


> Same beautiful nonsense.  Whats good with you?



About the same! Busy year, so I haven't been on NF in awhile, but its nice to see most of it hasn't changed too much. Still friendly as ever!


----------



## Fin (May 26, 2017)

Samehada said:


> About the same! Busy year, so I haven't been on NF in awhile, but its nice to see most of it hasn't changed too much. Still friendly as ever!


I just got back from an 8 year break, and sure a bit has changed, but its still a solid community.  I don't even really watch that much anime anymore


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Fin said:


> I just got back from an 8 year break, and sure a bit has changed, but its still a solid community.  I don't even really watch that much anime anymore


I am in the same boat. I only watch anime now if I am with some friends. I think the last one I saw was One Punch Man. Pretty great but I never go out and search for anything new anymore.


----------



## Fin (May 26, 2017)

Samehada said:


> I am in the same boat. I only watch anime now if I am with some friends. I think the last one I saw was One Punch Man. Pretty great but I never go out and search for anything new anymore.


Kisame is still my boy though. If you wanna look for it there's fan club i made before anything passed Deidara taking on Gaara titled Kisame>Itachi.  2007 i think

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Fin said:


> Kisame is still my boy though. If you wanna look for it there's fan club i made before anything passed Deidara taking on Gaara titled Kisame>Itachi.  2007 i think


Gonna make me use the search feature?


----------



## Fin (May 26, 2017)

Samehada said:


> Gonna make me use the search feature?


Now Mr. Anderson look into what I've become vicariously you beautiful shark man


----------



## Samehada (May 26, 2017)

Fin said:


> Now Mr. Anderson look into what I've become vicariously you beautiful shark man


I honestly cannot find the fanclub/thread. Am I missing something? Shame, there doesn't seem to be any Kisame fanclub. Wonder if I should change that.


----------



## Fin (May 27, 2017)

Samehada said:


> I honestly cannot find the fanclub/thread. Am I missing something? Shame, there doesn't seem to be any Kisame fanclub. Wonder if I should change that.


Do it man I'll totally join


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 1, 2017)

Good morning all you sexy people


----------



## Samehada (Jun 2, 2017)

~Kyo~ said:


> Good morning all you sexy people



Morning.

Want to help me solve a little problem I have at the moment? I have been wanting to read a book recently. Fiction and preferable something that is fantasy/sci-fi at the moment.

I have been considering Dune but man, that sounds like a marathon.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 8, 2017)

Spicy hummus + crackers = best snack ever!


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

Jessica said:


> Spicy hummus + crackers = best snack ever!


have you ever made your own? 

I did it was aite but still better than store bought


----------



## Jessica (Jun 16, 2017)

I never have, but I wouldn't mind trying that one day.


----------



## John Wick (Jun 16, 2017)

it's easy.

basically chick peas olive oil, and tahini, cumin, salt and lemon juice put it in a food processory and bam job done. 

my mrs makes it without youghurt so I'll ask her how she does it if you wanted a lower fat option


----------



## Catamount (Jun 16, 2017)

Samehada said:


> I have been considering Dune but man, that sounds like a marathon.



You are a brave man


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jun 24, 2017)

Hey again all you smexy people


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2017)

sup


----------



## John Wick (Jun 24, 2017)

@Khaleesi 

Can we make a CC picture thread since I can't post in the CB anymore and I've got a fucktonne of selfies and photos like the ones I took at ascot the other day?


----------



## Catamount (Jul 23, 2017)

the pentagram threads


----------



## Catamount (Jul 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> @Khaleesi
> 
> Can we make a CC picture thread since I can't post in the CB anymore and I've got a fucktonne of selfies and photos like the ones I took at ascot the other day?


Why don't you try creating pne yourself? Just make a good first post and if it goes well, you can just ask any supermod or admin to sticky it


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2017)

Catamount said:


> Why don't you try creating pne yourself? Just make a good first post and if it goes well, you can just ask any supermod or admin to sticky it


because I want to make her look like she's doing something....


----------



## Catamount (Jul 23, 2017)

John Wick said:


> because I want to make her look like she's doing something....


wow
galant


----------



## John Wick (Jul 23, 2017)

Catamount said:


> wow
> galant


and people think chivalry is dead.


----------



## Catamount (Jul 23, 2017)

Nah, I think chivalry is ok. People are mostly dead tho.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## heartsutra (Nov 11, 2017)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 12, 2017)

wait wait wait


Japan has indian toilets? 


what about the fancy electric ones that wash your arse?


----------



## heartsutra (Nov 14, 2017)

Recently came across a Korean rock band.
Weird. They remind me of One Ok Rock.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Nov 14, 2017)

ok


----------



## NW (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## NW (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Jessica (Jan 19, 2018)

Advice: When you are getting off of an elevated vehicle, like a bus, step off onto the sidewalk. Do not step off onto flat air, because that is how fall and break your ankle like I did.

More Advice: Do not have the attention span of a gerbil like I do and pay attention to your surroundings..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Virus (Feb 3, 2018)

Hallo meine freunde was machen sie heute?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 12, 2018)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 12, 2018)

Woot! Excited for this section.


----------



## Eros (Feb 13, 2018)

This section is going to be fagulous fabulous. :blu

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dayscanor (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's  day btw, to all my beauty lovers out there.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 16, 2018)

Has anyone taken advantage of the recent Sephora make up sale? 

Please approve this post @Khaleesi


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ava said:


> Has anyone taken advantage of the recent Sephora make up sale?
> 
> Please approve this post @Khaleesi


There is not Sephora makeup sale  They do have their weekly deals where they put some stuff on sale for a week. Usually products that arent that great but there are some gems in there sometimes


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 25, 2018)

Alright, so I can't tag you but I got my Rihanna lipsticks and OH MY GOD GIIIIIRRRLLLL I am in love with Freckle Fiesta. Like holy shit, I was kinda afraid of it because it was orange and my skin tone is olive and well green and orange? Yeah, no thanks but I am in looooooovee, it's gorgeous and I really do think it compliments my skin tone.

I also tried Candy Venom and absolutely adored it as well, it's bright but not obnoxiously bright.

Spanked like you said was the one that that was eh, I just have so many shades that look like it already but it's ok I really love the formula of them too. They're so creamy and comfortable.

@Flower

Here is a picture of me wearing Freckle Fiesta


and the Amrezy Highlighter which is every olive person's dream come true


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 26, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Alright, so I can't tag you but I got my Rihanna lipsticks and OH MY GOD GIIIIIRRRLLLL I am in love with Freckle Fiesta. Like holy shit, I was kinda afraid of it because it was orange and my skin tone is olive and well green and orange? Yeah, no thanks but I am in looooooovee, it's gorgeous and I really do think it compliments my skin tone.
> 
> I also tried Candy Venom and absolutely adored it as well, it's bright but not obnoxiously bright.
> 
> ...



it looks sooooooo good on you!! adds the perfect amount of coverage and isn't out there at all. now i want it asap again lol

and lmfao at this attempt at tagging me.

on spanked: i tried it once and i haven't reached for it again. like you said, i love the formula but the colour is so generic.

freckled fiesta here i comeeeeee 

edit: just read the highlighter part. omg, it looks so natural. you really don't have to blend it in at all? i wonder if its available at sephora here. I'm probably going shopping in a weeks time (the way my bank account works....i got a saving and a chequing.....so uhhh ). ill let you know how it goes when I'm not poor.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Feb 26, 2018)

im also mentally liking your post. Xiammes didnt want me being great this month lol


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Feb 26, 2018)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> it looks sooooooo good on you!! adds the perfect amount of coverage and isn't out there at all. now i want it asap again lol
> 
> and lmfao at this attempt at tagging me.
> 
> ...


LMAO welll you’ve made it so it’s impossible to tag you so I had to come up with my own system  

Thanks!! You should definitely try it out, I feel like if you’re too fair and have pink undertones it might  not look as good but for darker complexions especially it’ll look gorgeous! 

The highlighter looks really natural imo, I didn’t have to blend it at all really. You can also build it up so it’s not super blinding right off the bat. It’s not in stores yet, I think ABH is releasing it in stores around March? Gives you plenty of time to save up


----------



## Monna (Feb 26, 2018)

Mmmmm donuts.


----------



## Xel (Mar 2, 2018)

Can I occasionally scream about hair here cause HoU and NL people are probably tired of it?


----------



## Mider T (Mar 2, 2018)

Am I a weirdo if I enjoy pedicures but not manicures?


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 4, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Am I a weirdo if I enjoy pedicures but not manicures?


No  

Why don’t like you manicures tho


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 4, 2018)

Xel'lotath said:


> Can I occasionally scream about hair here cause HoU and NL people are probably tired of it?


Yes! Scream about hair here all you want!


----------



## Xel (Mar 4, 2018)

Khaleesi said:


> Yes! Scream about hair here all you want!



In that case...

MY NEWEST DYE JOB


----------



## John Wick (Mar 13, 2018)

@Khaleesi taking my mother on a spa day for a belated mothers day gif and I'll be getting a facial, they also do eyebrow shaping for men but that's where I draw the line these caterpillers are for life not just for christmas.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 14, 2018)

John Wick said:


> @Khaleesi taking my mother on a spa day for a belated mothers day gif and I'll be getting a facial, they also do eyebrow shaping for men but that's where I draw the line these caterpillers are for life not just for christmas.


Trust me, getting your eyebrows done will make you feel like a new (wo)man


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 20, 2018)

I bought a new palette 

Basically went into my “oh my god I HAVE TO GET IT” mode after seeing Allie Gilnes (sp) talk about it and film a look with it. I was shocked to find out that it’s actually from the drugstore brand Milani (who I love) but seriously this palette looks incredibly high end and the pigmentation is amazing!!

Details for $20 on the Milani site but you can probably find it for $15 at Walmart


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Mar 20, 2018)

I also have a $10 coupon from Sephora that expires at the end of the month and idk what to get


----------



## Xel (Apr 5, 2018)

MAC's eyeshadow is so good for contours that I have no idea why I still have liners


----------



## Ashen-Shugar (Apr 8, 2018)

Hello someone keeps erasing posts marking them as spam, there is no explanation. I am confused and medicating at the same time.


----------



## Zensuki (Apr 9, 2018)

Does anyone know what happened to the Bento box cooking competitions 



heartsutra said:


> They remind me of One Ok Rock.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Bento box cooking competitions


Yes.


----------



## ~M~ (Apr 22, 2018)

Zensuki said:


> Does anyone know what happened to the Bento box cooking competitions


Let’s bring them back


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2018)

Bento Box


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 27, 2018)

Are we allowed to discuss any subject that we wish to in this thread?


----------



## Mider T (Jun 8, 2018)

This sucks.


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 14, 2018)

Mider T said:


> This sucks.


My condolences to Bourdain and his family. I just hope that Gordon Ramsay doesn’t suffer a similar fate.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## Aeternus (Jul 6, 2018)

59%? That's more air than product lol


----------



## SoulFire (Jul 8, 2018)

About your sig: The answer is because you are the top banana!


----------



## Mider T (Jul 18, 2018)




----------



## Kiseki (Jul 30, 2018)

Finally a thread about my biggest addiction of all times.


----------



## Kiseki (Aug 8, 2018)

That delicious air bag of chips tho.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 14, 2018)

The air in a chip bag is claimed to "protect" the chips 

If people really cared they would only buy Pringles


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 15, 2018)

Haven't eaten Pringles in years. I remember liking them.


----------



## Natty (Aug 19, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Haven't eaten Pringles in years. I remember liking them.



They have lots of flavours now! They have a buffalo chicken ranch one that I'd choke a bitch for.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 19, 2018)

Natty said:


> They have lots of flavours now! They have a buffalo chicken ranch one that I'd choke a bitch for.


Really? I admit, I usually prefer the more standard flavours but I wouldn't mind trying them.


----------



## Natty (Aug 19, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> Really? I admit, I usually prefer the more standard flavours but I wouldn't mind trying them.



A little bit of spice, some sour and creamy flavour at the end. I love contrasting flavours so it's amazing for me.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 20, 2018)

Pringles are the best


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2018)

This must be the weirdest potato chip flavour I have ever tried.


----------



## Natty (Aug 21, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> This must be the weirdest potato chip flavour I have ever tried.



Did you get them?


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 21, 2018)

i forgot about heartsutra until just now


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2018)

Natty said:


> Did you get them?


You mean those buffalo Pringles? No, we don't have those here but I did get to try some British hog roast and apple chips lol


----------



## Natty (Aug 21, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> You mean those buffalo Pringles? No, we don't have those here but I did get to try some British hog roast and apple chips lol



Ok those are fuckin weird. 

Disappointing, I want someone else to try them. I had my ex try them and she was in heaven, although she's never had sour cream and onion chips so she tried those too.


----------



## Aeternus (Aug 21, 2018)

Natty said:


> Ok those are fuckin weird.
> 
> Disappointing, I want someone else to try them. I had my ex try them and she was in heaven, although she's never had sour cream and onion chips so she tried those too.


They were definitely interesting. Don't know if I would try them again but I didn't hate them at least. They also have pork roast with lemon flavoured ones lol
Like those, they are nice.


----------



## Natty (Aug 22, 2018)

Eternal Dreamer said:


> They were definitely interesting. Don't know if I would try them again but I didn't hate them at least. They also have pork roast with lemon flavoured ones lol
> Like those, they are nice.



Pork roast sounds like it could be good. I'd try that.

I want my buffalo chicken ones as a back up though.


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 29, 2018)

Over 24 hours without a drink, don't even want a drink to celebrate it, may as well keep the ball rolling. 

Feels better, life is booming


----------



## Mider T (Aug 29, 2018)

~M~ said:


> Over 24 hours without a drink, don't even want a drink to celebrate it, may as well keep the ball rolling.
> 
> Feels better, life is booming


Why?


----------



## Mider T (Sep 5, 2018)

Which was more awkward?


----------



## Everlong (Sep 8, 2018)

whats awkward about drinking water during a speech? daughter kiss was way worse no question


----------



## Mider T (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## ~M~ (Oct 29, 2018)

aww <3 fuck u <3333 said:


> whats awkward about drinking water during a speech? daughter kiss was way worse no question


Drinking your daughter though


----------



## Catamount (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy New Year, country graveyard club.


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 5, 2019)

So I went to the atm at 4 am after getting off work. The drive through one.

I get in there and what do you know? This fucking dick splash who apparently can't read didn't see the sign that says PULL UP TO FIRST ATM YOU FUCKING DOUCHE BAG HAVE SOME COMMON COURTESY. 

I considered smashing into him. I considered getting out of there and parking to the atm in front of him. Instead I rolled down my window and said PRICK CAN'T YOU READ?!?

And then he hammered at the atm rapidly and fucked off. 

Fucking hate inconsiderate pricks. You couldn't pull up 15 feet to use the first atm? Lazy shit. 

Rant over @~@ 



~M~ said:


> Drinking your daughter though


----------



## Catamount (Jan 5, 2019)

first world problems


----------



## Nep Nep (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2019)

DEAR ABBY: I am an NF member of many years and my post count was always around 4000 or 5000. I didn't visit NF for some months, and now it is over 30,000! What happened to my post count!? -- CONFUSED IN CANADA


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2019)

Jessica said:


> DEAR ABBY: I am an NF member of many years and my post count was always around 4000 or 5000. I didn't visit NF for some months, and now it is over 30,000! What happened to my post count!? -- CONFUSED IN CANADA



Top site administrator allowed posts to be counted in places where it didnt previously I think.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 23, 2019)

Oh, I see.

It looks like I spent far too much time on here at one point then and I think I should investigate!

Thanks, Abby!


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 7, 2019)

Packing up to move, fun stuff


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2019)

~M~ said:


> Packing up to move, fun stuff



Nice. Are you moving far? I moved in 2014 and I'm about twenty minutes away from where I used to live.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 7, 2019)

~M~ said:


> Packing up to move, fun stuff


There is some dark magic in it because with every moving loads of stuff are thrown away and still the new flat gets instantly filled with crap


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2019)

@Moritsune 
ok so
purge the chicks' room and revive bento box


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Catamount said:


> @Moritsune
> ok so
> purge the chicks' room and revive bento box


Lmao, I did kind of like having a dedicated food section too, I don't think it will work out unless we can get the activity up in this section enough to warrant it though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Lmao, I did kind of like having a dedicated food section too, I don't think it will work out unless we can get the activity up in this section enough to warrant it though.


It worked out when a few gals wanted a dedicated closet with mirrors and pink walls tho


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 9, 2019)

Catamount said:


> It worked out when a few gals wanted a dedicated closet with mirrors and pink walls tho


Haha, not well enough for it to last independently though. We'll see though, hopefully we can get a steady stream of contests going and bring the activity up enough to necessitate the segregation again.


----------



## Catamount (Feb 9, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Haha, not well enough for it to last independently though. We'll see though, hopefully we can get a steady stream of contests going and bring the activity up enough to necessitate the segregation again.


 if anything.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2019)

@DemonDragonJ


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 20, 2019)

@Moritsune What to you think of giving out a small prize for the poster who hits post #_1,000 in here. After that we can make a new convo and do it again. Used to do this in Blender and it was fun. The person who gets it would need to screencap proof of getting the post because deletions might fuck it up. Just a thought.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 20, 2019)

Did someone say prize? I will participate in anything that has a prize for the winner.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 20, 2019)

Mider T said:


> @DemonDragonJ



That is very awesome; I am very fond of fire, so I enjoyed that video very much; thank you for sharing it with me.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 21, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> @Moritsune What to you think of giving out a small prize for the poster who hits post #_1,000 in here. After that we can make a new convo and do it again. Used to do this in Blender and it was fun. The person who gets it would need to screencap proof of getting the post because deletions might fuck it up. Just a thought.



This is a great idea. I think it would be nice to have an event, with prizes in place so we could bring activity to the section.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 21, 2019)

Looks like it will probably be worth a participation point, but I've gotta figure out what else to award them for, and see what the contest is set at now to make sure everything scales. Probably won't be a quick process because I'm not great at this kind of stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 21, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Looks like it will probably be worth a participation point, but I've gotta figure out what else to award them for, and see what the contest is set at now to make sure everything scales. Probably won't be a quick process because I'm not great at this kind of stuff.



Take your time. I know you're still getting acclimated. Just brainstorming and we can get to all of this in due time. I'll be happy to assist/support in any way I'm able in my neutered condition atm.


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Mar 4, 2019)

Can we have a discussion? This place is so desolate...


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 5, 2019)

Le Pandivni Amor Lux XXI said:


> Can we have a discussion? This place is so desolate...


Something on your mind?


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 6, 2019)

Got money on my mind 
My mind on my money


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 7, 2019)

I don't know what to do with this video, but it needed to be seen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Le Pandivni Amor Lux XXI said:


> Can we have a discussion? This place is so desolate...



What do you want to discuss? Have anything to get off your chest?


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Mar 12, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> What do you want to discuss? Have anything to get off your chest?



Maybe depression is the inability to cope with the fact that you can’t have what you want all the time. 

The perfect body, the perfect grades, the perfect talent, the perfect job.... People are so obsessed with being perfect and significant that when they don’t achieve it they break down.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Le Pandivni Amor Lux XXI said:


> Maybe depression is the inability to cope with the fact that you can’t have what you want all the time.
> 
> The perfect body, the perfect grades, the perfect talent, the perfect job.... People are so obsessed with being perfect and significant that when they don’t achieve it they break down.



I think what you said can certainly play a large part in depression and anxiety for some people. Personal or societal expectations and pressure in various forms can be hard to come to terms with.


----------



## La Moral Support XXV (Mar 12, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I think what you said can certainly play a large part in depression and anxiety for some people. Personal or societal expectations and pressure in various forms can be hard to come to terms with.



Yeah it’s sad..... I like John Lennon’s song. “Imagine” really helps me put things into perspective.


----------



## Kitsune (Mar 12, 2019)

Le Pandivni Amor Lux XXI said:


> Yeah it’s sad..... I like John Lennon’s song. “Imagine” really helps me put things into perspective.



That’s a great song.


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 14, 2019)

@Atlantic Storm I hope you've had a bang by now.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 15, 2019)

nani


----------



## Son Goku (Mar 15, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> nani


Dishonoru. 

That drink my man, I had two this week which reminded me to ask you.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Mar 15, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> Dishonoru.
> 
> That drink my man, I had two this week which reminded me to ask you.



was occupied with coursework hell until yesterday afternoon, ngl

i was going to do stuff after i was done, but i somehow ended up passing out in bed and falling asleep for 22 hours


----------



## Nep Nep (Mar 28, 2019)

Bath bombs are fun @~@

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Velvet (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## Worm Juice (Apr 3, 2019)

I removed my mustache 

It was getting too visible

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitsune (Apr 3, 2019)

Worm Juice said:


> I removed my mustache
> 
> It was getting too visible



Guys tend to not realize how many of us would have a little peach fuzz mustache if we didn’t wax/bleach/get rid of it. I have pretty minimal lady-hairiness levels and I still have to deal with it on occasion.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2019)

That poll question


----------



## Yamato (Apr 24, 2019)

Finished making my ramen and ate it. Twas a good dinner 

Also, is there a KCC discord?


----------



## Velvet (Apr 25, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Finished making my ramen and ate it. Twas a good dinner
> 
> Also, is there a KCC discord?


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

Erhm hello. So what's going on in here?


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> Erhm hello. So what's going on in here?



Waddup waddup . Chillin. We're looking into doing a new contest for the section. How are you?


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

Raiden said:


> Waddup waddup . Chillin. We're looking into doing a new contest for the section. How are you?


I'm fine. Thank you. And how are you?
What kind of contests have already been held previously?


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> I'm fine. Thank you. And how are you?
> What kind of contests have already been held previously?



Good! Hanging out at home. Just had Chinese lawl.

We had a poetry contest before and a sandwich competition going on right now .


----------



## Kiseki (May 14, 2019)

Just replied in the related thread, but I don't really have any ideas yet. So far I'm just replying to ideas that were already brought on the table ^^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (May 14, 2019)

Kiseki said:


> Just replied in the related thread, but I don't really have any ideas yet. So far I'm just replying to ideas that were already brought on the table ^^



Awesome. No worries; your input is much appreciated  .


----------



## Karasu (Jun 12, 2019)

Good to see the cooking contest. Will be entering the next one.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 12, 2019)

Karasu said:


> Good to see the cooking contest. Will be entering the next one.



Hooray!


----------



## Velvet (Jun 13, 2019)

Karasu said:


> Good to see the cooking contest. Will be entering the next one.



* YAY!*


----------



## Raiden (Jun 26, 2019)

.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2019)

Demetrius said:


>



No.

Bad.


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> No.
> 
> Bad.


Don't be rude. That's not allowed.


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2019)

Demetrius said:


> Don't be rude. That's not allowed.



If I were to cease being rude, I would cease to exist.

You'd like that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Demetrius (Jul 9, 2019)

Kate Bishop said:


> If I were to cease being rude, I would cease to exist.
> 
> You'd like that, wouldn't you?


----------



## Krory (Jul 9, 2019)

Demetrius said:


>



"My people need to let their bitchiness out."


----------



## Raiden (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## ~M~ (Jul 14, 2019)

One of my pepper plants died, learning to care for plants is not as easy at it seems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A. Waltz (Jul 28, 2019)

what do people actually do in real country clubs? 
all i think i know it is: golf club, free buffet for members, maybe pool or tennis courts or other stuff like that. rich people thing.

is it ever a place to socialize and talk about different life discussions the way it is here online?


----------



## Snowless (Aug 3, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> what do people actually do in real country clubs?
> all i think i know it is: golf club, free buffet for members, maybe pool or tennis courts or other stuff like that. rich people thing.
> 
> is it ever a place to socialize and talk about different life discussions the way it is here online?



I've never been a member of one, but I'd imagine it's a place to socialize and gossip and all the perks are just a bonus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> what do people actually do in real country clubs?
> all i think i know it is: golf club, free buffet for members, maybe pool or tennis courts or other stuff like that. rich people thing.
> 
> is it ever a place to socialize and talk about different life discussions the way it is here online?


Just like any other club (not night club but like social club)...socialize.  Alot of networking goes on there.  If you ever wonder why rich folks from different lines of work it's because of these exclusive country and yacht clubs.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Just like any other club (not night club but like social club)...socialize.  Alot of networking goes on there.  If you ever wonder why rich folks from different lines of work it's because of these exclusive country and yacht clubs.


damn now i want to join one


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> damn now i want to join one


If you're looking for work you can make some serious money at one and get some insight into that world while not being apart of it.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> If you're looking for work you can make some serious money at one and get some insight into that world while not being apart of it.


lmao i was just looking into this, there's one nearby that pays 14-18 bucks for servers or bussers. sounds interesting lol


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> lmao i was just looking into this, there's one nearby that pays 14-18 bucks for servers or bussers. sounds interesting lol


It's the tips that make it worthwhile lol


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 3, 2019)

Mider T said:


> It's the tips that make it worthwhile lol


oh no, at this place they say there's a no tips policy


----------



## Mider T (Aug 3, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> oh no, at this place they say there's a no tips policy


Yikes, keep looking


----------



## Velvet (Aug 3, 2019)

* A reminder that if anyone wishes to enter the cooking contest there is 1 day left!

Unless an extension is required!

*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 3, 2019)

Everyone should make some yummy pasta


----------



## Velvet (Aug 4, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Everyone should make some yummy pasta



*They should yes *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 4, 2019)

*trying to come up with a KCC thread that won't get locked/moved/deleted*


----------



## Snowless (Aug 5, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> *trying to come up with a KCC thread that won't get locked/moved/deleted*



Maybe if you weren't so determined to start drama.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 5, 2019)

Snowless said:


> Maybe if you weren't so determined to start drama.



This "Ava starts drama" meme is one of the dumbest memes ever.


----------



## Snowless (Aug 5, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> This "Ava starts drama" meme is one of the dumbest memes ever.



I was going to rate this drama, but there is unfortunately no drama rating in the KCC.


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 5, 2019)

Snowless said:


> I was going to rate this drama, but there is unfortunately no drama rating in the KCC.



Goodbye, Snowless.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 6, 2019)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2019)

Food drunk from the pasta I made and just slumped over in my seat feeling sleepy


----------



## Raiden (Aug 16, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Food drunk from the pasta I made and just slumped over in my seat feeling sleepy



Excellent .


----------



## Yamato (Aug 17, 2019)

Went to the animal shelter today and saw the sweetest dog that wanted to be adopted


----------



## Velvet (Aug 17, 2019)

*I hope you adopted it *


----------



## Nataly (Aug 17, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Went to the animal shelter today and saw the sweetest dog that wanted to be adopted


What kind of dog was it?


----------



## Yamato (Aug 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> What kind of dog was it?


German shepherd.
Someone adopted her today it looks like. I was checking the site when I got home in the evening and noticed her page was gone. So that's good she's found a new home. 
There's a bearded dragon that I might go and adopt tomorrow. It was a stray apparently and had some medical issues, but is doing better since the shelter calls in vets to check on their animals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 18, 2019)

At the shelter and finalizing the paperwork for the bearded dragon!
Gonna fatten him up and nurse him back to health.

There's also this Belgian Malinois I am interested. His owner had to surrender him because the dog bit the landlord


----------



## Nataly (Aug 18, 2019)

Yamato said:


> At the shelter and finalizing the paperwork for the bearded dragon!
> Gonna fatten him up and nurse him back to health.
> 
> There's also this Belgian Malinois I am interested. His owner had to surrender him because the dog bit the landlord


You should show pictures of the dragon


----------



## Yamato (Aug 18, 2019)

Nataly said:


> You should show pictures of the dragon


Yeah gonna do that later today and make a thread about him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velvet (Aug 18, 2019)

* Dragons*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m trying to call the adoptions office and it always gets me on a loop or it hangs up


----------



## Yamato (Aug 21, 2019)

Finally picked up. Had been trying to call the adoptions office about this Belgian Malinois. 

Still in the pink zone. Being not sure of how he’d react with other people and dogs. 
They’ve figured that he likes squeaker toys and balls it sounds like, but they said probably give him a bit more time to adjust to the kennel and people. 
Which seems weird because he looks comfortable around most people already and especially with me, even leaning on my legs to scratch him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2019)

I wonder if it's maybe best to keep him away from any other animals for now


----------



## Yamato (Aug 22, 2019)

Raiden said:


> I wonder if it's maybe best to keep him away from any other animals for now


Maybe. Staff did say to give it time. 

On the bright side. I called in this morning and they said he was adopted. Hopefully he found a good home.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 2, 2019)

He was returned. 

I might bring my dog to meet him this upcoming Sunday and maybe adopt him. 

Also
Meanwhile where I am, it's hot as heck.
Florida and the rest of the South East coast eating a hurricane 
Though it seems confused; picking where to go next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raiden (Sep 2, 2019)

Yamato said:


> He was returned.
> 
> I might bring my dog to meet him this upcoming Sunday and maybe adopt him.
> 
> ...



Sounds good! Pls take pics of them together if you do have them meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Sep 7, 2019)

Happy birthday, @Yamato !


----------



## Yamato (Sep 7, 2019)

Danke Nataly


----------



## Yamato (Oct 2, 2019)

Arrived in Vegas and staying just for a night 

Will have some food pics up. Trying out an Italian place for dinner and then some patisserie for breakfast tomorrow.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 2, 2019)

@Tendou Izumi 
Don't like Vegas?


----------



## Skylar (Oct 2, 2019)

Yamato said:


> @Tendou Izumi
> Don't like Vegas?



LMAOOOOO, I’m soo sorry. I hit dislike by mistake. I suck on phone


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2019)

Tendou Izumi said:


> LMAOOOOO, I’m soo sorry. I hit dislike by mistake. I suck on phone


It happens to me too 


Hit the slots today and won back the amount I paid for my hotel. Covers that or my dinner. 
Short trip and leaving tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 3, 2019)

Yamato said:


> It happens to me too
> 
> 
> Hit the slots today and won back the amount I paid for my hotel. Covers that or my dinner.
> Short trip and leaving tomorrow morning.


It's what makes it all worth it.  That and a nice steak dinner


----------



## Yamato (Oct 3, 2019)

And had pasta tonight and a crepe


----------



## Raiden (Oct 3, 2019)

Yamato said:


> And had pasta tonight and a crepe



Aye that's lit. Just ate some of a friends cake for a b-day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 6, 2019)

Japan next week~~~~~~~ 
I'll be sharing my food and other adventures here in the KCC and doing One Piece related activities which I'll post in the OL.


----------



## Yamato (Oct 12, 2019)

Two days to go


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 12, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Japan next week~~~~~~~
> I'll be sharing my food and other adventures here in the KCC and doing One Piece related activities which I'll post in the OL.





Yamato said:


> Two days to go



Looking forward to hearing all about it! Hope you have a wonderful trip.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Oct 14, 2019)

Boarding soon!
Nervous but excited! 
But... Frigging half day long flight


----------



## Yamato (Oct 15, 2019)

Loving the weather and lots of yummy food!


----------



## Yamato (Oct 19, 2019)

Man, what a fun trip this was. So many fun places and awesome food and traveled with my friend. There's some places my friend hasn't been to so that was fun for them too. 
Checking in at the airport and getting ready to fly home!


----------



## Island (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm surprised this thread isn't more active. Where is everybody?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 5, 2019)

Island said:


> I'm surprised this thread isn't more active. Where is everybody?



Want to start a new thread with a new title? Open to suggestions. I’ll try to think of some.


----------



## Island (Nov 5, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> Want to start a new thread with a new title? Open to suggestions. I’ll try to think of some.


We could.

What we do in the Café (which I shamelessly stole from the Arcade and the OBD) is change the thread title every X amount of pages, so that's an option too if you want.

At the very least, a new thread title would be good since I can't pronounce the current one.


----------



## Island (Nov 5, 2019)

I figured posting here would be better than spamming the relationship advice thread with reaction gifs and sassy comments.


----------



## Yamato (Nov 8, 2019)

Heh I never bothered tried to read the thread title until now 

Anyway. 

I’m still sick and feeling miserable. I can’t tell if it’s the cold or flu, but maybe more of the latter since I keep having to run to the bathroom often 

And it’s just not a good week overall... on top of being sick- work stress, stuff going on at home, etc. 
Just wanted to chill and talk to my so called partner but even they don’t have time to talk to me and had looked for them to cheer me up 

So I’ve been trying to distract myself with gaming but that can only help so much.


----------



## Island (Nov 11, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Just wanted to chill and talk to my so called partner but even they don’t have time to talk to me and had looked for them to cheer me up


I came here to get away from the relationship thread. 



Yamato said:


> So I’ve been trying to distract myself with gaming but that can only help so much.


Ah, ye ol' escapism. I know that feeling, bruh.


----------



## Vino (Nov 11, 2019)

Yamato said:


> Heh I never bothered tried to read the thread title until now
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


cheer yourself up first, no need others


----------



## Yamato (Nov 11, 2019)

Yeah figured I should just focus on myself. 

On the bright side, I don't think I'm sick anymore.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2019)




----------



## Island (Nov 20, 2019)

Somebody posted in the Convo thread.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2019)

*It was meeeeeee *


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2019)

Servers at Country clubs make really good tips.  Maybe I should do it for fun...


----------



## Velvet (Nov 20, 2019)

*A part time job maybe? *


----------



## Mider T (Nov 20, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *A part time job maybe? *


People don't talk down to me though, if that happened I would quit right then and there.  I feel like that happens frequently at Country Clubs.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> People don't talk down to me though, if that happened I would quit right then and there.  I feel like that happens frequently at Country Clubs.



*Oh geez atleast you don`t let people talk down to you 

I keep quiet and feel bad even if the other person is in the wrong*


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Oh geez atleast you don`t let people talk down to you
> 
> I keep quiet and feel bad even if the other person is in the wrong*


People are going to get away with what you let them.


----------



## Velvet (Nov 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> People are going to get away with what you let them.



*I know *


----------



## Island (Nov 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> People don't talk down to me though, if that happened I would quit right then and there.  I feel like that happens frequently at Country Clubs.


The worst part of any service or retail job, tbh.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 21, 2019)

Island said:


> The worst part of any service or retail job, tbh.


Never had either primarily for that reason.


----------



## Krory (Dec 1, 2019)

For those interested, the . Come check it out and submit an entry! First contest is a FREESTYLE theme, so that means anything goes! Just keep to the word limit rule (500 max). Entries are open until Sunday, the 8th. Any questions or discussion, there's an open Flash Fiction discussion thread in the Reader's Corner section stickied at the top. 

Hope to see some of you over there!


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *Oh geez atleast you don`t let people talk down to you
> 
> I keep quiet and feel bad even if the other person is in the wrong*


are you a christian?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> are you a christian?



* What does that have to do with anything?*


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * What does that have to do with anything?*


because you "*keep quiet and feel bad even if the other person is in the wrong" when talking down on you in customer service... like a christian *


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> because you "*keep quiet and feel bad even if the other person is in the wrong" when talking down on you in customer service... like a christian *



* again...how does that have anything to do with it?

i`m confused

and I keep quiet because I have social anxiety so standing up for myself to someone else in public would not end well for me*


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Velvet said:


> * again...how does that have anything to do with it?
> 
> i`m confused
> 
> and I keep quiet because I have social anxiety so standing up for myself to someone else in public would not end well for me*


aaaah i see... christians are the ones who usually do that kind of stuff... usually allow people to talk anyhow to them.
Either way, if i was your friend or coworker and saw someone in public talking down on you, i would talk back down times three on them.
where i am from, if you cant stand up to such nonesense, you get eaten like a duck fowl meat.
Sorry bout social anxiety you got. hope you get well soon though fam.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 1, 2019)

Luey said:


> aaaah i see... christians are the ones who usually do that kind of stuff... usually allow people to talk anyhow to them.
> Either way, if i was your friend or coworker and saw someone in public talking down on you, i would talk back down times three on them.
> where i am from, if you cant stand up to such nonesense, you get eaten like a duck fowl meat.
> Sorry bout social anxiety you got. hope you get well soon though fam.



*well...it`s been there for the past 27 years but I try  so far it hasn`t gone away*


----------



## Lulu (Dec 1, 2019)

Velvet said:


> *well...it`s been there for the past 27 years but I try  so far it hasn`t gone away*


do you want it to be gone?


----------



## Velvet (Dec 2, 2019)

Luey said:


> do you want it to be gone?



*It`s not something you can wish away haha...otherwise i would want a lot of things gone*


----------



## Lulu (Dec 6, 2019)

sup people


----------



## Island (Dec 7, 2019)

Luey said:


> sup people


I think this is the first time I've seen somebody use the Nigeria flag on NF.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

Island said:


> I think this is the first time I've seen somebody use the Nigeria flag on NF.


really? but am i the first nigerian you ever met?


----------



## Island (Dec 8, 2019)

Luey said:


> really? but am i the first nigerian you ever met?


No, I knew a few from college.


----------



## Lulu (Dec 8, 2019)

Island said:


> No, I knew a few from college.


I see. That's cool. I have never met an american except at the airport.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 14, 2019)

Belt exam today. Some of my students are attending


----------



## Lulu (Dec 16, 2019)

seriously guys, that thread is memetic


----------



## Yamato (Dec 16, 2019)

It is 
It's probably the first thread I check whenever I log on to NF


----------



## Catamount (Dec 18, 2019)

Who is this necrolord posting a post per minute in each and every thread


----------



## Yamato (Dec 18, 2019)

I saw that too


----------



## Yamato (Dec 20, 2019)

Five days till Christmas and ten till the end of the year.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 22, 2019)

I don’t think I’ve ever felt as depressed before. Maybe once back in university but winter blues be killing me so much this year, among other reasons


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 22, 2019)

whatever happened to the members of the heART? sypher? sphyer? fuck i dont even remember his name
and WAD? he was fucking creepy af
god what a fucked up childhood that was lmfaoo

but man i lowkey miss em, so much funner than watching people try to help some incel ask the same girl out for the past 3 years -_________-


----------



## Skylar (Dec 23, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I don’t think I’ve ever felt as depressed before. Maybe once back in university but winter blues be killing me so much this year, among other reasons



That really sucks. I hope next year is better for you. Is your relationship giving you a hard time?


----------



## Yamato (Dec 23, 2019)

A. Waltz said:


> whatever happened to the members of the heART? sypher? sphyer? fuck i dont even remember his name
> and WAD? he was fucking creepy af
> god what a fucked up childhood that was lmfaoo
> 
> but man i lowkey miss em, so much funner than watching people try to help some incel ask the same girl out for the past 3 years -_________-


I believe WAD goes by "is a" nowadays 



Skylar said:


> That really sucks. I hope next year is better for you. Is your relationship giving you a hard time?


Yeeeep 
That and work since holidays we get even more busy.


----------



## Skylar (Dec 23, 2019)

Yamato said:


> I believe WAD goes by "is a" nowadays
> 
> 
> Yeeeep
> That and work since holidays we get even more busy.



Hope you and your person can resolve your conflict during the holidays and you can find time to relax from work.


----------



## Yamato (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Yamato (Jan 3, 2020)

Tis a new year already


----------



## Velvet (Jan 6, 2020)

*I hope you all had lovely holidays *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 19, 2020)

i just wanted a nice place to chat where it isnt all about some super misogynistic narcissist 

whats up fellas how are we


----------



## A. Waltz (Jan 20, 2020)

lmfaoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Yamato (Jan 20, 2020)

I'd just sleep all day if I could


----------



## ~M~ (Jan 21, 2020)

I sleep all day and live all night


----------



## Vix (Jan 23, 2020)

Oh wow


----------



## 海外ニキ (Feb 13, 2020)

So uh, about that Christmas banner still up half way through February...


----------



## ~M~ (Feb 13, 2020)

Well what about it?


----------



## Yamato (Feb 13, 2020)

Should make a new one that basically has DDJ written all over it


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 19, 2020)

Zaxxon said:


> So uh, about that Christmas banner still up half way through February...


The war on Christmas has started again.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 4, 2020)

Screw the coronavirus 

This is making me more stressed


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Screw the coronavirus
> 
> This is making me more stressed


I honestly believe it is so blown out to cause panic and to put restrictions on people, at least that's how it looks like from the side.
You shouldn't have to worry much about it unless you have lung problems. The only thing I am scared about with coronavirus is the panic that it can create and travel restrictions. Oh, and that it can act weirdly since it is man-made.


----------



## Yamato (Mar 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I honestly believe it is so blown out to cause panic and to put restrictions on people, at least that's how it looks like from the side.
> You shouldn't have to worry much about it unless you have lung problems. The only thing I am scared about with coronavirus is the panic that it can create and travel restrictions. Oh, and that it can act weirdly since it is man-made.


It honestly did cause me to panic a bit and I wanted to travel this month to other states and visit friends since I can get almost two weeks off 

It is weird. And the whole reinfecting people who recovered from it.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 4, 2020)

Yamato said:


> It honestly did cause me to panic a bit and I wanted to travel this month to other states and visit friends since I can get almost two weeks off
> 
> It is weird. And the whole reinfecting people who recovered from it.


I still wouldn't travel, and yes that sucks. Stay away from populated areas such as cruise ships, airports, casinos. 
What's also weird is that nobody under the age of 15 have shown sign of it, and that it went from China to Iran


----------



## Yamato (Mar 4, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I still wouldn't travel, and yes that sucks. Stay away from populated areas such as cruise ships, airports, casinos.
> What's also weird is that nobody under the age of 15 have shown sign of it, and that it went from China to Iran


Right. Just avoid crowded areas and live like a hermit for a few weeks 


So far yeah. Just more fatalities with seniors mostly. Hmm I’m not too surprised since China and Iran have pretty strong economic ties too.


----------



## Mider T (Mar 6, 2020)

Nataly said:


> I still wouldn't travel, and yes that sucks. Stay away from populated areas such as cruise ships, airports, casinos.
> What's also weird is that nobody under the age of 15 have shown sign of it, and that it went from China to Iran


Because it most affects the infirm and elderly.


----------



## Nataly (Mar 6, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Because it most affects the infirm and elderly.


Yes, that's why the mortality rate is high, it is among people who are already vulnerable, so what else did you expect.
It is all about how you conduct statistics and  many facts like that


----------



## Yamato (Mar 8, 2020)

I feel a sore throat coming on. It’s making me more paranoid


----------



## ~M~ (Mar 11, 2020)

Over here we just got the Michelob flu


----------



## Mider T (Mar 11, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I feel a sore throat coming on. It’s making me more paranoid


RIP


----------



## Subarashii (Mar 12, 2020)

Yamato said:


> I feel a sore throat coming on. It’s making me more paranoid


Do you have shortness of breath or a cough as well?


----------



## Yamato (Mar 12, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Do you have shortness of breath or a cough as well?


No for shortness of breath, but I already do cough often on a normal basis. 
But I think I might go get tested anyway maybe some time next week.


----------



## Yamato (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Yamato (Apr 13, 2020)

Gonna try making a coffee cake roll for my dad’s birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Nataly (Apr 13, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Gonna try making a coffee cake roll for my dad’s birthday tomorrow.


Show us the photos


----------



## Yamato (Apr 13, 2020)

I shall. 
Can’t remember if I have posted the matcha cake roll I made the other day or not


----------



## Yamato (Apr 14, 2020)

Coffee roll. Smells heavenly 

For my dad’s birthday today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nataly (Apr 14, 2020)

Yamato said:


> Coffee roll. Smells heavenly
> 
> For my dad’s birthday today.


Looks very good, can you share a recipe? I want to make it too
Happy Birthday to your dad
I made a pineapple cake today


----------



## Yamato (Apr 14, 2020)

Nataly said:


> Looks very good, can you share a recipe? I want to make it too
> Happy Birthday to your dad
> I made a pineapple cake today


I followed this recipe


Can pretty much substitute in any flavor you want. My friend linked me this haha. She also uses this site for food too and she’s much better at baking things compared to my novice self 

The matcha one I made few days ago.
Don’t mind my mom’s jackets on the chair 

I didn’t botch these two cake rolls I made so that was nice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Apr 16, 2020)

Nice weather lately to just relax and sit outside with my dogs.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 27, 2020)

what should i eat today


----------



## Trinity (Apr 27, 2020)

@KCC mods or whatever
not sure if it was closed due to DDJ shit
The relationship thread shouldn’t be DDJ-centric (which is a drama magnet)

If you have to continuously close it because of various problems related to it, you’re depriving people of being able to ask for help that aren’t DDJ

idk start threadbanning dumdums who don’t stop and refuse to constructively contribute so people who go there for help separate from the infamous shitfest, as rare as it is, can use it without having to jump through hoops

If it had nothing to do with DDJ this time, egg on my face

But it’s getting annoying seeing or hearing about it and then realize I’m locked out of a general advice thread with the intent of it being plain abused and misused my dudes
It’s one thing locking a thread that’s derailed and is absolutely unsalvageable, it’s another where the entire thread is directed at the community at large but shut down because a small portion of it is supposedly naughty

Principle: don’t let the subject or a single user control an environment and make it their play toy, it’s not healthy for anyone’s egos

Tldr: I’m going to just make a general advice thread to avoid ing at it and so NFers who feel so inclined can be helped without the petty squabbles and diary entries I guess, but my point still remains, it’s really not good for the section


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

mina said:


> Tldr: I’m going to just make a general advice thread to avoid


That already exists.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> That already exists.


:shrug

too slow

and it’s not really used

thread I just made can be merged but dear god, fuck this DDJ crap
I will come to the relationship thread if I want to watch a slow mo train wreck tho
And it can be funny, for sure


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

And honestly why was it locked this time?  There was no trolling going on.  Its an advice thread, if you can't give tough advice then is it even real?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 27, 2020)

do you ever tire of watching a B grade sitcom mider
it’s like watching one 24/7 with no pee breaks and instead just letting a catheter be placed in you

there is no sitcom worth this much airtime 
it hurts


----------



## Trinity (Apr 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> And honestly why was it locked this time?  There was no trolling going on.  Its an advice thread, if you can't give tough advice then is it even real?


that’s another reason why I actually complained but forgot to mention, good catch 

but I’m not gonna mod the mods 
unless they keep appeasing the ego of the demonic dragon


----------



## Mider T (Apr 27, 2020)

mina said:


> do you ever tire of watching a B grade sitcom mider
> it’s like watching one 24/7 with no pee breaks and instead just letting a catheter be placed in you
> 
> there is no sitcom worth this much airtime
> it hurts


Nah, there was actually movement in the DDJ saga, just not in the way he wanted. (He was rejected)  I still wanna see how his online dating turns out.  Contrary to popular opinion I'm rooting for him.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 27, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nah, there was actually movement in the DDJ saga, just not in the way he wanted. (He was rejected)  I still wanna see how his online dating turns out.  Contrary to popular opinion I'm rooting for him.


fair
it’s going to be a truly long road of torture and lack of sex  

good that you’re rooting for him tho


----------



## Mider T (Apr 28, 2020)

Do you wanna start a protest?

Come on, let's go and yell.

Has coronavirus gotten you?

I've heard that you, are not feeling too well.

You used to be so healthy

And now you're not

I wish they would tell us why

Do you wanna start a protest?

Its a chance for me to confess-
(Fuck off creep!)

Ok bye....


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Apr 28, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Nah, there was actually movement in the DDJ saga, just not in the way he wanted. (He was rejected)  I still wanna see how his online dating turns out.  Contrary to popular opinion I'm rooting for him.



I have profiles on no less than four dating sites (and am contemplating making a profile on eHarmony, which requires a membership fee), so, surely, I shall have success at some point.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

so fucking bored


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

u guys what should i eat

it's nearly 8pm
all ive eaten is toast and ice cream


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> u guys what should i eat
> 
> it's nearly 8pm
> all ive eaten is toast and ice cream


More toast and ice cream.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> More toast and ice cream.


i need something cheesy or salty or savory to balance out the sweetness of the ice cream 
really craving something with hot tomato sauce and cheese.....


----------



## Mider T (Apr 29, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> i need something cheesy or salty or savory to balance out the sweetness of the ice cream
> really craving something with hot tomato sauce and cheese.....


Gonna be on the shitter all night with that combo.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

ok, ive decided, i am craving chicken parmesan pasta with garlic bread. fake american italian food GET


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

lol fuck there's no way im making that though uhhhhh who delivers


----------



## Magic (Apr 29, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> ok, ive decided, i am craving chicken parmesan pasta with garlic bread. fake american italian food GET


Your relationship with food is fascinating and on topic! Mmmm gains!


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> i need something cheesy or salty or savory to balance out the sweetness of the ice cream
> really craving something with hot tomato sauce and cheese.....


I'm going to have to decide what to eat soon, today was the first day in a while that no cooking was done, but we also had been eating the leftovers for lunch the next day. I could get Whatabuger, but that requires a mask, driving, and then changing clothes when I get back here. 

Also, tomato sauce might make you have heart burn if you go to bed anytime soon.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I'm going to have to decide what to eat soon, today was the first day in a while that no cooking was done, but we also had been eating the leftovers for lunch the next day. I could get Whatabuger, but that requires a mask, driving, and then changing clothes when I get back here.
> 
> Also, tomato sauce might make you have heart burn if you go to bed anytime soon.


ooh burger sounds good too
but yeah, driving and shit is a lot........ do you guys have like door delivery or something?

true i hadnt thought abt heartburn, tbh i dont really think i would get any from tomato sauce though


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Apr 29, 2020)

A. Waltz said:


> ooh burger sounds good too
> but yeah, driving and shit is a lot........ do you guys have like door delivery or something?
> 
> true i hadnt thought abt heartburn, tbh i dont really think i would get any from tomato sauce though


Yeah, but I'm not paying 30$ for Whatburger for them to get my shit wrong which is what always happens. I'd rather go out and just take my usual precautions.


----------



## A. Waltz (Apr 29, 2020)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Yeah, but I'm not paying 30$ for Whatburger for them to get my shit wrong which is what always happens. I'd rather go out and just take my usual precautions.


ah same
i just saw that a 10 dollar lasagna order would end up costing 16 dollars.  and what if it ends up tasting horrible? i would be disappointed...


----------



## Nataly (Apr 30, 2020)

Hey, guys, ready for a fresh convo start?


----------

